# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Ecologie une religion ?

## mlp56

Ouais ils sont pas un peu timbr les colos avec leurs pape Nicolat Hulot ?

Franchement l'cologie c'est compltement dpass comme courant de pens c'est un peu comme le communisme.

Comment on fait plein de tune sur le court/moyen terme ? Ben on ramasse tous ce qui passe peu importe comment on s'en fous a fait des tunes .


En clair l'cologie dans une socit capitaliste a ne peut pas fonctionner donc pas besoin d'en parler  ::ccool:: .

----------


## chaplin

Appel  modrateur! mlp56, va voir un psy.

----------


## ManusDei

Pour dire que Nicolas Hulot est le pape des colos, tu connais vraiment rien  rien.

----------


## mlp56

t'es juste un rageux d'colo qui pleure quand une centrale nuclaire pousse, mais cn = tune  ::ccool::

----------


## ManusDei

Absolument pas. Je suis pour le nuclaire, et pas prs de mettre les pieds chez les colos. 

Je constate juste que tu ne connais pas grand chose  l'cologie politique. Jte juste un oeil aux rsultats de l'lection  EELV qui a dsign le candidat, et regarde combien a fait Nicolas Hulot.

----------


## Darkzinus

> t'es juste un rageux d'colo qui pleure quand une centrale nuclaire pousse, mais cn = tune


Euh tune pour qui ? Il faut la financer ta centrale hein ! Et a ne te dispense pas de ton abonnement EDF non plus. Sinon, mme pour des posts  trolls tu pourrais soigner ta grammaire (posts prcdents) ...

----------


## chaplin

> Ouais ils sont pas un peu timbr les colos avec leurs pape Nicolat Hulot ?


Nicolas Hulot est un animateur tl qui a constat au fil des ans, comme le commandant Cousteau ou Yan Arthus Bertrand que l'environnement se dgradait.

Toutes ces personnes ont observ la nature pour peu  peu prendre conscience des causes de la dgradation de l'environnement: l'homme





> Franchement l'cologie c'est compltement dpass comme courant de pens c'est un peu comme le communisme.


Pas d'cologie = FIN DE L'HUMANITE d'ici 2030




> Comment on fait plein de tune sur le court/moyen terme ? Ben on ramasse tous ce qui passe peu importe comment on s'en fous a fait des tunes .


Sauf que l'industrie ne fonctionne pas de cette manire.





> En clair l'cologie dans une socit capitaliste a ne peut pas fonctionner donc pas besoin d'en parler .


L'argent dans le seul but de faire de l'argent au prix de la destruction de l'environnement devra tre passible de crime environnemental, au dessus de crime contre l'humanit.

Pour ta culture, la notion d'cologie a t introduite au temps de Jules Vernes.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Nicolas Hulot est un animateur tl qui a constat au fil des ans, comme le commandant Cousteau ou Yan Arthus Bertrand que l'environnement se dgradait.


Constat qu'ils ont fait en avion (pollution), en bateau  mazout (pollution), en voitures diesel 4x4 (pollution), tout a financer par Total, EDF/Areva, ...  ::ccool:: 




> Toutes ces personnes ont observ la nature pour peu  peu prendre conscience des causes de la dgradation de l'environnement: l'homme


Toutes ces personnes ont tir des conclusions hasardeuses sans tenir compte de tout un tas de facteurs qui leur passe  mille lieu au-dessus de la tte.
Quand on pense qu'un Hulot vient proposer, comme solution cologique, des ampoules  basse consommation, qui sont polluantes, utilisent des gaz rares, mettent des ondes nocives, mais aussi l'utilisation des panneaux solaires, d'une dure de vie de 10 ans et 100% non rutilisable. J'en passe et des meilleurs, ce type est un guignol.





> Pas d'cologie = FIN DE L'HUMANITE d'ici 2030


Je suppose que tu as des tudes concrtes qui confirment cette affirmation sans appel ?

----------


## Loceka

> Constat qu'ils ont fait en avion (pollution), en bateau  mazout (pollution), en voitures diesel 4x4 (pollution), tout a financer par Total, EDF/Areva, ...


Ben ils allaient partout dans le monde...
Tu voulais qu'ils se dplacent uniquement en mongolfire, en gallion et  vlo ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ben ils allaient partout dans le monde...
> Tu voulais qu'ils se dplacent uniquement en mongolfire, en gallion et  vlo ?


Ben, on est colo ou on l'est pas, hein ?!

----------


## chaplin

> Je suppose que tu as des tudes concrtes qui confirment cette affirmation sans appel ?


J'aurais pu dire 2020 ou 2100, pourquoi 2030 ? Je ne sais pas, c'est une intuition.

----------


## mlp56

> Je constate juste que tu ne connais pas grand chose  l'cologie politique.



dj la politique c'est  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol:: 

alors l'cologie politique  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol:: 

les gens s'en foutent de l'cologie et si en plus on leur rajoute des taxes je te jure qu'ils vont pas aimer a XD.





> Euh tune pour qui ? Il faut la financer ta centrale hein ! Et a ne te dispense pas de ton abonnement EDF non plus. Sinon, mme pour des posts  trolls tu pourrais soigner ta grammaire



la grammaire jm'en tamponne l'oreille avec une babouche


@vdd si c'est comme lintuition fminine on est pas dans la merde  ::ccool::

----------


## chaplin

> @vdd si c'est comme lintuition fminine on est pas dans la merde


Une intuition comme celle-ci:
centrales-immergees-nucleaire
Etrangement, aujourd'hui quelque chose m'a pouss  chercher de l'information sur le sujet. C'tait en dbut d'aprs midi, je tombe enfin sur l'information.

Si je pouvais t'expliquer, mais a ne s'explique pas rationnellement.

----------


## mlp56

::lol:: 

jerry (je ris pour les incultes)


Comme a si ya une fuite dans la centrale on sera vraiment dans la merde, parce que polluer l'air avec a bon a peut passer, mais l'eau l c'est catastrophique d'un point de vue environnemental (je ne parle pas de l'incidence sur la vie des hommes mais sur la vie tout cours )

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Tu as pas besoin d'une fuite, la Hague (et mme chose chez l'quivalent Anglais) envoi dans l'air et dans l'eau des tonnes de produits hautement radioactifs et ce tout  fait officiellement, les "autorits" ont simplement relev tous les seuils et tous le monde s'en fou. Evidemment aux infos personne  inform la populace docile que les taux de cancer ont t plus que multiplis par deux dans toute la rgion.

----------


## fredoche

> Une intuition comme celle-ci:
> centrales-immergees-nucleaire
> Etrangement, aujourd'hui quelque chose m'a pouss  chercher de l'information sur le sujet. C'tait en dbut d'aprs midi, je tombe enfin sur l'information.
> 
> Si je pouvais t'expliquer, mais a ne s'explique pas rationnellement.


hallucinant ce truc

----------


## fcharton2

> Si je pouvais t'expliquer, mais a ne s'explique pas rationnellement.


C'est peut tre justement ce qui fait que l'cologie et la religion ont beaucoup de choses en commun...

Au fond, ce que tu appelles intuition, qui ne s'explique par rationnellement, ce n'est pas trs diffrent de la foi.

Et le parallle ne s'arrte pas l. Comme la religion, l'cologie se place trs souvent sur le terrain moral. On doit recycler, faire attention, parce que c'est "bon" pour la plante (mme si parfois, le calcul prouve le contraire, comme dans le cas des panneaux solaires, des ampoules basse consommation ou des bio carburants). Comme la religion, l'cologie a un clerg, qui se permet pas mal d'carts par rapport  ce qu'il prche (de nicolas hulot en avion  ccile Duflot en vacances aux maldives). Comme la religion, l'cologie a ses dames patronnesses, ptries de bons sentiments, issues de milieux favoriss, et toujours prtes  faire la morale aux pauvres qui pensent, et consomment mal. Comme la religion, l'cologie brasse beaucoup d'argent, et attire toutes sortes de profiteurs.

Et puis, on a aussi dans l'cologie un jugement dernier (2030, tu disais?), une apocalypse, des docteurs de la loi (le GIEC, par exemple, dont l'infaillibilit est presque un dogme), et des ordres combattants (Greenpeace et les autres).

La question tait mal pose, mais ca reste une excellente question...

Francois

----------


## Kikoo75

Avec le film de propagande Prdictions par exemple ...

----------


## chaplin

> C'est peut tre justement ce qui fait que l'cologie et la religion ont beaucoup de choses en commun...
> 
> La question tait mal pose, mais ca reste une excellente question...


Je retiens dans tes propos la moral.




> Au fond, ce que tu appelles intuition, qui ne s'explique par rationnellement, ce n'est pas trs diffrent de *la foi*.


C'est trs juste, je rajouterais que beaucoup de personnes ont survcu parce qu'ils avaient la foi, ils ont pri, ils ont rsist par la prire. J'ai pas dis que je priais. On peut galement parl d'instinct de survie qui pousse * ragir*

----------


## Invit

> Comme la religion, l'cologie se place trs souvent sur le terrain moral. On doit recycler, faire attention, parce que c'est "bon" pour la plante


La diffrence avec la religion c'est le "pour la plante". Ce n'est pas bien ou mal dans l'absolu. On doit recycler parce que a a des consquences sur l'environnement. Et les consquences sur l'environnement ont des consquences sur nous.




> Comme la religion, l'cologie a un clerg, qui se permet pas mal d'carts par rapport  ce qu'il prche (de nicolas hulot en avion  ccile Duflot en vacances aux maldives)


Comme avec toutes les autres opinions politiques. Et c'est pas le parti qui a le plus de casseroles judiciaires...




> Comme la religion, l'cologie a ses dames patronnesses, ptries de bons sentiments, issues de milieux favoriss, et toujours prtes  faire la morale aux pauvres qui pensent, et consomment mal.


Idem que les autres opinions politiques. Les pauvres qui ne savent pas ou ne veulent pas trouver du travail, qui ne sont pas foutus d'conomiser 100 / mois...




> Comme la religion, l'cologie brasse beaucoup d'argent, et attire toutes sortes de profiteurs.


Comme la quoi ? Oui, comme la politique.




> Et puis, on a aussi dans l'cologie un jugement dernier (2030, tu disais?), une apocalypse, des docteurs de la loi (le GIEC, par exemple, dont l'infaillibilit est presque un dogme), et des ordres combattants (Greenpeace et les autres).


Toujours la politique : sortie de l'euro = fin du monde, pas de croissance = fin du monde.
Docteurs de la loi : FMI, Standard & Poors...
Ordres combattants : GUD, skins, antifa...

Guaino : "Sans Sarkozy, il n'y aurait plus de dmocratie dans le monde"
http://www.rtl.fr/actualites/info/po...nde-7767267131
C'est pas du fanatisme religieux a peut-tre ?

Bref, tu m'aurais dit politique = religion, j'aurais t d'accord. Mais il n'y a pas de raison qu'on tape que sur les colos ( part ta haine des bobos du Marais qui achtent dans les AMAP, coutent Vincent Delerm et roulent en Prius).

----------


## fcharton2

> La diffrence avec la religion c'est le "pour la plante". Ce n'est pas bien ou mal dans l'absolu. On doit recycler parce que a a des consquences sur l'environnement. Et les consquences sur l'environnement ont des consquences sur nous.


Tout comme "aimez vous les uns les autres" n'est ni bien ou mal dans l'absolu. La fraternit amliore la vie en socit, et donc nos vies. 

Tout comme, galement, le fait de croire au jugement dernier, en l'au del, au pch originel, aide  supporter le monde tel qu'il est, et a des consquences pour nous.

Le bien et le mal, pour l'cologie, ca vient aprs : quand on commence  affirmer que "bon pour la plante=bien", et inversement.

Et c'est pareil pour la religion, d'ailleurs.

Du coup, je ne vois toujours pas la diffrence avec la religion.

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

> Du coup, je ne vois toujours pas la diffrence avec la religion.


La diffrence est  mon avis au niveau de la morale. La religion se base sur une morale, dfinissant ce qui est bien est mal. L'cologie se base sur un non-changement de l'environnement qui nous entoure, dfinissant ce qui est "bien" comme ce qui n'a pas d'impact sur notre environnement (ou qui permet de revenir  un environnement tel qu'il tait avant que l'homme ne le modifie), et ce qui est mal comme... l'inverse  ::): 

L'cologie nous demande de vivre en quilibre avec l'environnement (dans le sens o l'environnement/la nature serait toujours pareil dans 1000 ans), la religion veut nous faire vivre selon des valeurs morales.

Ensuite a c'est la thorie... quand on passe  la pratique, les choses changent  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> La diffrence est  mon avis au niveau de la morale. La religion se base sur une morale, dfinissant ce qui est bien est mal. L'cologie se base sur un non-changement de l'environnement qui nous entoure, dfinissant ce qui est "bien" comme ce qui n'a pas d'impact sur notre environnement (ou qui permet de revenir  un environnement tel qu'il tait avant que l'homme ne le modifie), et ce qui est mal comme... l'inverse 
> 
> L'cologie nous demande de vivre en quilibre avec l'environnement (dans le sens o l'environnement/la nature serait toujours pareil dans 1000 ans), la religion veut nous faire vivre selon des valeurs morales.
> 
> Ensuite a c'est la thorie... quand on passe  la pratique, les choses changent


Je ne suis pas tout  fait d'accord, et rejoins Franois. L'cologie (au sens politique et non scientifique du terme) se place sur la morale. Ils ont leurs "n" commandements. 
Tu prendras une douche et non un bainTu rouleras en voiture lectrique (pendant 1/4 d'heure puis rechargera pendant 24 heures)Tu trieras tes dchetsTu mettras des panneaux solaires sur le toit de ta maisonTu consommeras des aliments bioTu remplaceras tes ampoules  filaments par des ampoules  basse consommationetc...

Mais, comme pour la religion, il y a l'absolution et les aberrations. Les ampoules basse conso, par exemple. Mais aussi les batteries des voitures lectriques, les panneaux solaires rentables au bout de 10 ans (mince c'est leur dure de vie aussi) et qui ne sont pas recyclables, les aliments bio qui viennent du bout du monde en avion. a pollue pas un avion ? Ha, mais c'est pas pareil, c'est le commerce quitable, donc c'est bon, a passe ! Vous me ferez 2 voyages en transports en commun (qui roulent au diesel) et un chiotte sec ! (l'quivalent de 2 pater un 1 je vous salue Marie  :;):  )

----------


## GPPro

On lit des choses vraiment hallucinantes sur ce fil...

----------


## Invit

Grave. Vous tes aussi caricaturaux dans votre vision de l'cologie que du communisme.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Grave. Vous tes aussi caricaturaux dans votre vision de l'cologie que du communisme.


Tu peux dvelopper ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Je ne suis pas tout  fait d'accord, et rejoins Franois. L'cologie (au sens politique et non scientifique du terme) se place sur la morale. Ils ont leurs "n" commandements.


scientifique = thorique
politique = pratique

Tu vois, on est pas si en dsaccord que a  ::): 
Je place une trs grosse partie d'EELV dans la partie des illumins de l'cologie, si a peut te rassurer.

----------


## BenoitM

> Je ne suis pas tout  fait d'accord, et rejoins Franois. L'cologie (au sens politique et non scientifique du terme) se place sur la morale. Ils ont leurs "n" commandements. 
> Tu prendras une douche et non un bainTu rouleras en voiture lectrique (pendant 1/4 d'heure puis rechargera pendant 24 heures)Tu trieras tes dchetsTu mettras des panneaux solaires sur le toit de ta maisonTu consommeras des aliments bioTu remplaceras tes ampoules  filaments par des ampoules  basse consommationetc...
> 
> Mais, comme pour la religion, il y a l'absolution et les aberrations. Les ampoules basse conso, par exemple. Mais aussi les batteries des voitures lectriques, les panneaux solaires rentables au bout de 10 ans (mince c'est leur dure de vie aussi) et qui ne sont pas recyclables, les aliments bio qui viennent du bout du monde en avion. a pollue pas un avion ? Ha, mais c'est pas pareil, c'est le commerce quitable, donc c'est bon, a passe ! Vous me ferez 2 voyages en transports en commun (qui roulent au diesel) et un chiotte sec ! (l'quivalent de 2 pater un 1 je vous salue Marie  )


Euh tout les cologiques n'ont pas une vision si binaire.
Il y a plein d'cologique qui te dise que non le bio qui vient du fin fond du monde n'est pas une bonne solution.
On te parle de locavore dans le monde du bio.
mais bon la caricature est si facile.

ps: personne ne dit que se sera la fin du monde si il y a un rchauffement climatique, les seuls qui disent ca se sont les "climatosceptique" quand il parle du giec. Mais ce ne sera pas la fin du monde ni de l'humanit, part contre une grande partie de l'humanit sera +- affect par ces changements et si on veut limite l'impact sur l'homme , il faut limit les changements.

----------


## fcharton2

> L'cologie nous demande de vivre en quilibre avec l'environnement (dans le sens o l'environnement/la nature serait toujours pareil dans 1000 ans), la religion veut nous faire vivre selon des valeurs morales.


L'ide que l'quilibre est une bonne chose est une valeur morale. Dans la nature, on a la slection naturelle, la loi de la jungle et l'environnemment volue dans le temps. 

Par ailleurs, le retour  la nature des cologistes est une vision assez particulire. Personne ne veut revenir  l'tat de nature o l'homme vivait 20 ans en moyenne, et vivait de chasse et de cueillette. En fait, l'environnement, qu'on veut protger, et le type d'quilibre qu'on veut atteindre est une vision assez thorique de la nature, o l'on a tri la bonne science de la mauvaise, et la nature amliorable de celle qu'on veut mettre sous cloche.

Cette "nature idale", o l'homme vit en harmonie avec son environnement, qui ressemble davantage  un parc qu' une fort (une chose qui m'amuse chez certains colos que je connais, c'est leur passion des jardins: ils aiment la nature,  condition qu'elle soit trs domestique...), qui tolre les mdicaments mais pas les OGM, le chauffage au bois mais pas au charbon, n'est ni scientifique, ni objective. 

Et l'ide qu'il faut la prserver est une position morale.




> Ensuite a c'est la thorie... quand on passe  la pratique, les choses changent


C'est toujours pareil. On peut toujours affirmer que l'cologie est au dpart une approche scientifique, objective, sans prjugs moraux, tout comme on peut affirmer que le christianisme, le marxisme, et toutes les religions ou idologies ont pour but unique le bonheur de l'humanit.

Mais en pratique, on juge l'arbre  ses fruits.


Francois

----------


## r0d

Une diffrence importante est explicite dans ta signature Jon: un religieux se base sur un livre crit il y a plusieurs milliers d'annes. Les cologistes basent leurs combats sur des crits contemporains, qui se veulent scientifiques, et donc voluent.

edit: je viens de lire ton post Franois. Je n'ai pas le temps de dvelopper, j'y reviendrai.

----------


## fcharton2

> Grave. Vous tes aussi caricaturaux dans votre vision de l'cologie que du communisme.


C'est tout  fait exact (mme si je n'emploierais pas le mot caricatural). On a tendance  juger le communisme au regard des expriences communistes, comme on a tendance  juger l'cologie au regard de ses applications pratiques. L'arbre  ses fruits, comme je disais...

C'est d'ailleurs ce qu'on fait ( juste titre  mon avis) quand on critique le christianisme au nom de l'inquisition ou des guerres de religion, ou qu'on juge certains idaux du XIXeme (la vision d'un Jules Ferry sur la mission civilisatrice de l'europe, par exemple)  l'aune de ses consquences historiques (le colonialisme).

Et c'est l que je dis qu'on est en plein dbat religieux. Au fond, on devrait appliquer la froide analyse, juger sur les faits, le capitalisme ou le christianisme, mais convenir que dans le cas du marxisme et de l'cologie, il faut distinguer entre les principes nobles et les erreurs de parcours. 

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Tu peux dvelopper ?


Tu prends des clichs qui sont souvent associs aux cologistes en occultant compltement leur vision globale.

Ensuite vous insistez sur cette ide de morale uniquement pour aller dans le sens de la comparaison avec la religion sans aucun argument.
Je peux aussi t'crire le programme du PS ou de l'UMP sous la forme des 10 commandements, c'est par pour a qu'ils sont sur le terrains de la morale.
J'ai montr dans mon post prcdent que votre comparaison pouvait s'appliquer  n'importe quel parti. Je peux mme te le faire avec la programmation si tu veux : 
- Tu commenteras ton code
- Tu indenteras ton code
- Tes variables correctement tu nommeras
- Le goto tu viteras
...
L'Apocalypse tant le Blue Screen Of The Death

L'cologie, au sens politique, comme tout courant politique, propose des solutions pour vivre mieux. Certaines sont bonnes, d'autres non. C'est pareil avec le PS, l'UMP...
La diffrence, c'est qu'ils incluent l'environnement un peu plus que les autres dans leur programme et qu'ils ont une vision  un peu plus long terme. En clair, a sert  rien d'aller chercher des 0.1% de croissance si on a crev la plante dans 50 ans.




> Mais, comme pour la religion, il y a l'absolution et les aberrations. Les ampoules basse conso, par exemple. Mais aussi les batteries des voitures lectriques, les panneaux solaires rentables au bout de 10 ans (mince c'est leur dure de vie aussi) et qui ne sont pas recyclables, les aliments bio qui viennent du bout du monde en avion. a pollue pas un avion ? Ha, mais c'est pas pareil, c'est le commerce quitable, donc c'est bon, a passe ! Vous me ferez 2 voyages en transports en commun (qui roulent au diesel) et un chiotte sec ! (l'quivalent de 2 pater un 1 je vous salue Marie  )


a, a me fait marrer. Des gens qui n'en foutent pas une au niveau environnement (je parle pas forcment pour toi, je connais pas ta vie), reprochent aux colos de pas tre 100% irrprochables. En gros tant qu'ils n'auront pas un bilan carbone >= 0 et qu'ils ne consommeront pas 100% local, vous ne les couterez pas, c'est a ?
Ils proposent des trucs, des fois ils se plantent, comme tout le monde.
Par exemple le commerce quitable. Pour l'instant on n'est pas capable de se passer de l'importation de nourriture. Donc quitte  importer, autant veiller  ce que a se passe dans de bonnes conditions. C'est l'ide de dpart. Aprs on peut critiquer sa mise en place.
En parallle ils recommandent aussi les consommations locales.

Le bio vise  nous faire consommer des aliments moins pourris par les pesticides. Par exemple on balance tout un tas de salets sur nos lgumes pour produire plus, alors que 30% de la bouffe part  la poubelle.
On est pas capable de consommer tout ce qu'on produit, et pourtant certains cherchent  augmenter la productivit. C'est tre un fanatique religieux que de trouver que c'est un peu idiot comme systme ?
A travers le bio, il y a aussi un combat contre les compagnies qui brevettent le vivant, qui rendent striles volontairement les plantes pour obliger les agriculteurs  repasser par leurs coopratives pour acheter des semences. a va un peu au del de la hippie qui mange du soja bio.

L'lectrique, le solaire, y a des tudes pour, des tudes contre. Comme y a des tudes qui disent qu'il faut mettre en place un plan de rigueur, d'autres qui disent le contraire. Des tudes qui disent qu'il faut baisser les charges, d'autres qui disent que a sert  rien.
Je comprends pas, alors qu'on arrive  parler de tous les sujets politiques, ds qu'il s'agit de l'cologie certains sont tout de suite dans le mpris et la caricature.

Et au passage, le dlire avec l'lectrique et les panneaux solaires, a a surtout pris de l'ampleur depuis qu'un certain gouvernement de droite a eu l'ide de faire des conneries de niches fiscales pour tout ces trucs...




> Par ailleurs, le retour  la nature des cologistes est une vision assez particulire. Personne ne veut revenir  l'tat de nature o l'homme vivait 20 ans en moyenne, et vivait de chasse et de cueillette. En fait, l'environnement, qu'on veut protger, et le type d'quilibre qu'on veut atteindre est une vision assez thorique de la nature, o l'on a tri la bonne science de la mauvaise, et la nature amliorable de celle qu'on veut mettre sous cloche.


On est tous conscients que l'homme a un impact sur l'environnement. Comme tu dis, les cologistes cherchent un quilibre o on pourra puiser dans la nature pour nos besoins pendant le plus longtemps possible.




> Cette "nature idale", o l'homme vit en harmonie avec son environnement, qui ressemble davantage  un parc qu' une fort (une chose qui m'amuse chez certains colos que je connais, c'est leur passion des jardins: ils aiment la nature,  condition qu'elle soit trs domestique...), qui tolre les mdicaments mais pas les OGM, le chauffage au bois mais pas au charbon, n'est ni scientifique, ni objective.


Ah bon ? Je croyais que les cologistes se soignaient avec des plantes et se chauffaient grce aux panneaux solaires ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> scientifique = thorique
> politique = pratique
> 
> Tu vois, on est pas si en dsaccord que a 
> Je place une trs grosse partie d'EELV dans la partie des illumins de l'cologie, si a peut te rassurer.


En fait, j'ai l'impression actuellement que "Politique = Thorique". Quant aux colos d'EELV, je les vois plus dans le pratique pragmatique. On range ses convictions pour des raisons lectorales ou un poste de ministre. 




> Euh tout les cologiques n'ont pas une vision si binaire.
> Il y a plein d'cologique qui te dise que non le bio qui vient du fin fond du monde n'est pas une bonne solution.
> On te parle de locavore dans le monde du bio.
> mais bon la caricature est si facile.


Ce n'est pas de la caricature, car je ne parle pas de ces cologistes de tous les jours, et dans lesquels je me reconnais partiellement. Je parle des EELV qui eux sont dans le clientlisme lectorale. 




> ps: personne ne dit que se sera la fin du monde si il y a un rchauffement climatique, les seuls qui disent ca se sont les "climatosceptique" quand il parle du giec. Mais ce ne sera pas la fin du monde ni de l'humanit, part contre une grande partie de l'humanit sera +- affect par ces changements et si on veut limite l'impact sur l'homme , il faut limit les changements.


Le problme c'est qu'il n'est pas prouv que l'homme a un quelconque moyen de changer quoi que ce soit. Et donc, on est dans la pure dmagogie.




> Une diffrence importante est explicite dans ta signature Jon: un religieux se base sur un livre crit il y a plusieurs milliers d'annes. Les cologistes basent leurs combats sur des crits contemporains, qui se veulent scientifiques, et donc voluent.


En fait, c'est justement l mme chose. Les colos se basent sur des rapports "pseudo" scientifiques et ne les remettent pas en cause. Comme le cur ne remet pas en cause la Bible (quoique a dpend des curs  :;):  )

----------


## r0d

> En fait, c'est justement l mme chose. Les colos se basent sur des rapports "pseudo" scientifiques et ne les remettent pas en cause. Comme le cur ne remet pas en cause la Bible (quoique a dpend des curs  )


Trop de mauvaise foi, je laisse tomber.

----------


## GPPro

> Trop de mauvaise foi, je laisse tomber.


Et oui, ce qu'ont lit ici est purement hallucinant  :;): . J'insiste mais c'est vraiment le pire dont sont capables certains ici (oui, je parle de vous Jon et Franois).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu prends des clichs qui sont souvent associs aux cologistes en occultant compltement leur vision globale.


Peut-tre parce que leur vision globale est un assortiment de clichs ?




> Je peux mme te le faire avec la programmation si tu veux : 
> - Tu commenteras ton code
> - Tu indenteras ton code
> - Tes variables correctement tu nommeras
> - Le goto tu viteras
> ...
> L'Apocalypse tant le Blue Screen Of The Death


L tu marques un point  ::mouarf::  
Et, tu m'as bien fait rire pour le coup.  ::ccool:: 




> L'cologie, au sens politique, comme tout courant politique, propose des solutions pour vivre mieux. Certaines sont bonnes, d'autres non. C'est pareil avec le PS, l'UMP...


La diffrence entre les cologistes et les autres partis, c'est qu'ils essaient de faire culpabiliser l'ensemble des gens pour les faire adhrer. Un peu comme le religieux qui menace de la colre divine.
Le PS et l'UMP (par exemple) eux prnent leur solutions en s'excusant des difficults ou en en remettant la cause  ceux d'avant et en en prsentant les avantages (en occultant aussi une bonne part des avantages qu'ils en retirent  titre personnel, et des effets de bord qu'il pourrait y avoir, mais on verra plus tard...)





> La diffrence, c'est qu'ils incluent l'environnement un peu plus que les autres dans leur programme et qu'ils ont une vision  un peu plus long terme. En clair, a sert  rien d'aller chercher des 0.1% de croissance si on a crev la plante dans 50 ans.


Ben, justement, moi, c'est ce que je leur reproche. De ne pas avoir de vision sur le long terme. 




> a, a me fait marrer. Des gens qui n'en foutent pas une au niveau environnement (je parle pas forcment pour toi, je connais pas ta vie), reprochent aux colos de pas tre 100% irrprochables. En gros tant qu'ils n'auront pas un bilan carbone >= 0 et qu'ils ne consommeront pas 100% local, vous ne les couterez pas, c'est a ?


Je pense qu'ils seraient plus crdible en faisant ce qu'ils prchent, mais ce n'est pas le dbat.
Ils ne sont pas crdibles dj parce que leurs solutions n'auront aucune incidence sur les problmes qu'ils dnoncent. Les problmes sont plantaires, et ils proposent des solutions locales... Y a comme un truc qui cloche, non ?

Alors, videmment, on pourrait dire que si personne ne fait rien, on n'avancera pas, et c'est juste. Le problme de leurs solutions c'est qu'elles sont uniquement montaires. En gros, le programme cologique c'est : "faire payer les pollueurs". Et a, a les rends impopulaires et c'est contre productif selon moi.


Si on veut que l'cologie soit applique par le plus grand monde, il faut au contraire, que a rapporte aux vertueux. Comme un bonus de TVA sur les produits bio. Appliquer une TVA sur les importations, ...

----------


## souviron34

> L'cologie nous demande de vivre en quilibre avec l'environnement (dans le sens o l'environnement/la nature serait toujours pareil dans 1000 ans), la religion veut nous faire vivre selon des valeurs morales.


Et dj mme a est ..... au minimum irrel...

AUCUN cologiste aujourd"hui ne voudrait que le climat soit le mme qu'au XVII ime sicle pour 1000 ans...

Il se trouve que le XX ime, et en particulier (merci le rchauffement) la deuxime moiti du XX ime sicle a t particulirement agrable pour l'espce humaine, en termes de tempratures, "faible" nombre et importance de catastrophes, etc...

En fait, c'est CET ETAT qu'on aimerait garder pour 1000 ans, avoir des vacances, et un climat "gal"  celui-l...

Or tout inidque que cet tat est vrament un "cas particulier", momentan, et que absolument rien ne priouve que c'est une norme, une moyenne (et mme c'est plutt le contraire), et qu'on a eu des priodes plus chaudes, et des plus froides... pendant beaucoup plus longtemps....

Pourquoi ce serait justement cette priode-ci qu'on voudrait prolonger, et pas la prcdente, ou celle d'encore avant ?????


Le raisonnement est simplement totalement illogique et infond.... et surtout vu avec des oeillres tellement troites (_je rpte : stabilit par rapport  quoi ??_) ....







> Alors, videmment, on pourrait dire que si personne ne fait rien, on n'avancera pas, et c'est juste. Le problme de leurs solutions c'est qu'elles sont uniquement montaires. En gros, le programme cologique c'est : "faire payer les pollueurs". Et a, a les rends impopulaires et c'est contre productif selon moi.


D'ailleurs, moi ce qui me fait bien rire c'est la "taxe carbone".. Et les grands reportages qu'il y a  chaque sommet sur l'Environnement, avec des  jounralistes (ou des colos comme Arthus-Bertrand) proclamant "_on a pay XX euros de taxe, on a fait notre geste_"...


Depuis quand l'argent (_le vrai, la monnaie, le fait de faire un chque_) a une influence sur le climat ???

Cette "absolution" par l'argent vers est pour moi d'une telle hypocrisie que c'en serait risible si ce n'tait pas aussi dramatique, par la viloence et l'irralit des arguments qui ne font rien d'autres que brasser du vent (_remarquez, c'est colo_ ) et culpabiliser tout le monde sans proposer grand chose.. (_ou alors des horreurs cologiques comme les ampoules et les panneaux solaires : j'avais regard, pour chez moi : pour tre autonome, je devais dbourser 24 000 euros... Qui serait rentable aprs 20 ans (d'aprs mes calculs).. Or, comme le dit Jon, au bout de 10 ans sans doute, 20 certainement faut les changer...._)

----------


## fcharton2

> Ensuite vous insistez sur cette ide de morale uniquement pour aller dans le sens de la comparaison avec la religion sans aucun argument.


Ah pas d'accord. J'ai donn au dbut une liste de points sur lesquels on pouvait comparer l'cologie  une religion, et la SEULE rponse qui ait t faite tait "ah ben non, la morale".




> a, a me fait marrer. Des gens qui n'en foutent pas une au niveau environnement (je parle pas forcment pour toi, je connais pas ta vie), reprochent aux colos de pas tre 100% irrprochables. En gros tant qu'ils n'auront pas un bilan carbone >= 0 et qu'ils ne consommeront pas 100% local, vous ne les couterez pas, c'est a ?


Je crois que ce qu'on leur reproche, et qui devient un peu lourd  force, c'est cette manie d'enfoncer des portes ouvertes, en faisant la leon  des gens qui souvent se comportent nettement mieux qu'eux vis  vis de la nature.

Je l'ai dj dit, je pense avoir un bilan carbone NETTEMENT meilleur que la plupart de nos colos des centre ville. Et je crois que si on va dans ces campagnes rances o les gens ne font pas de vlo, et ne mangent pas de quinoa quitable, on s'apercevrait que l'quilibre avec la nature est assez respect, et que les problmes ne sont pas l o nos colos des villes le croient... 

Vers chez mes parents, ils sont obsds par la chasse. C'est mal la chasse. Sauf que comme il y a de moins en moins de chasseurs, et que les bois sont de plus en plus petits, il y a un vrai problme de prolifration (sangliers, chevreuils), et une vraie difficult  organiser des battues.

Par chez moi, leur obsession, c'est l'ide que depuis pas loin d'un millier d'annes, les rivires d'ile de france sont domestiques, avec des barrages, des retenues, et qu'il parait qu'il faudrait casser tout cela, et chasser les crevisses aussi, qui ne sont pas de chez nous (c'est leur prfrence nationale  eux...)

Alors oui, ce sont des caricatures, mais la ralit ACTUELLE de l'cologie, c'est une longue srie de caricatures. De Cecile Duflot pour la version politique,  mes associations anti-chasse, en passant par les alter-chaipaquoi, et ceux qui veulent revisiter une campagne qu'ils ne connaissent que dans les livres.




> Ah bon ? Je croyais que les cologistes se soignaient avec des plantes et se chauffaient grce aux panneaux solaires ?


C'est prcisment ce qui fait sourire, et qui les agace tellement. Tout le monde utilise des remdes naturels, mais tout le monde prfre avoir recours  la bonne vieille chimie dgoutante quand elle devient ncessaire.

Tout le monde aimerait avoir un chauffage solaire et une maison bien isole, mais la ralit fait qu'on compose avec d'autres moyens. 

Ce qui agace, je crois, ce sont toutes ces vidences dont ils se font une vertu.

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Trop de mauvaise foi, je laisse tomber.


Je suis peut-tre de mauvaise foi, mais va dire  un cologiste que le changement climatique n'est pas li  l'activit humaine, et tu verras ou tu te la prends la mauvaise foi ! 

La mauvaise foi, c'est justement de ne pas tre capable de remettre en cause ce que l'on croyait parce que a dessert ses discours. Je trouverai assez honnte de la part des cologistes de dire que le rchauffement climatique, on n'y peut pas grand chose sur tel, tel et tel point. Par contre  notre chelle on peut amliorer ceci, et viter cela. Et on encourage (fiscalement, par exemple) les bonnes volonts.

Personnellement, je fais ce que je peux. J'ai la chance d'habiter en proche campagne et pas trop loin de la mer (entre Rennes et St Malo), alors j'ai des lgumes  proximit, de la viande et du poisson en direct. J'achte mon pain dans un fournil local, un agriculteur cralier "bio" associ  un boulanger. Je n'ai pas de "smartphone" ma tl est catho*d*ique  :;):  et tant qu'elle fonctionne elle reste, ma voiture pollue grave au diesel (enfin depuis peu, parce qu'avant, c'est l'essence qui tait beurk, aujourd'hui que tout le monde roule au diesel, nos colos disent que a pollue !)  ::ccool:: , mais c'est une Piyote produite  Rennes (enfin une partie) je ne vais pas  l'autre bout du monde en vacances, j'ai composteur qui me sert dans le bout de potager que je cultive l't, je prends des douches (pas trop longue). Je ne pense pas tre le pire de la plante, et je n'ai pas besoin qu'on vienne me culpabiliser sur des trucs pour lesquels je n'ai aucune prise, et dont les seules solutions que l'on me propose sont : "payer - payer - et payer encore".

----------


## chaplin

> Ah pas d'accord. J'ai donn au dbut une liste de points sur lesquels on pouvait comparer l'cologie  une religion, et la SEULE rponse qui ait t faite tait "ah ben non, la morale".


Tu dformes mes propos! Je reprends les dfinitions selon Larousse:

*Religion*:
Ensemble dtermin de croyances et de dogmes dfinissant le rapport de l'homme avec le sacr.Ensemble de pratiques et de rites spcifiques propres  chacune de ces croyances.

*Ecologie*
Science ayant pour objet les relations des tres vivants (animaux, vgtaux, micro-organismes) avec leur environnement, ainsi qu'avec les autres tres vivants. Le terme  cologie  fut cr en 1866 par le biologiste et naturaliste allemand Ernst Haeckel (1834-1919).

Pour tre plus prcis, tu confrontes cologiste et religieux, ensuite tu fais un discours moralisateur.  Dans ton discours, tu compares les doctrines des pratiquants cologistes et religieux, en prenant le pire des cas.

Je serais bien tent de crer un topic Religieux et Informaticiens, pour en avoir fait les frais.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour tre plus prcis, tu confrontes cologiste et religieux, ensuite tu fais un discours moralisateur.  Dans ton discours, tu compares les doctrines des pratiquants cologistes et religieux, en prenant le pire des cas.


Attention, on ne parle pas d'cologie en tant que sciences mais en tant que parti et action politique. a n'a rien  voir ! 
Et justement, au vue des dfinitions que tu donnes de la religion, les cologistes sont plus dans le dogme que dans la science.

J'ai eu la chance pendant mes annes d'tudes de faire de l'cologie. Et, ce qu'on apprend en premier c'est qu'il est important de regarder les cosystmes  petite chelle. Les interactions entre les acteurs de l'cosystmes sont plus aisment visibles. Ensuite on largit pour voir qu'elles sont les actions extrieures pouvant interfrer avec l'cosystme. Et plus cet cosystme est grand, plus il faut regarder loin pour voir les interactions possibles. Alors, au niveau de la plante, se focaliser sur l'homme (qui est un lment de l'cosystme) c'est idiot ! Je ne dis pas que l'homme n'y est pour rien, je dis juste que l'chelle n'est pas adapte, c'est tout. 

On pourrait parler de nombrilisme, en fait. Comme si, pour l'homme, il serait inconcevable de n'tre pas matre de son environnement, et donc il ramne tout  lui,  ses actes, et occulte volontairement tout ce qui n'est pas LUI. Hlas, le cosmos c'est cr sans lui, a volu sans lui et continuera aprs lui.

----------


## chaplin

> Attention, *on ne parle pas d'cologie en tant que sciences mais en tant que parti et action politique. a n'a rien  voir !* 
> Et justement, au vue des dfinitions que tu donnes de la religion, les cologistes sont plus dans le dogme que dans la science.


 :8O: , philosophez alors! On peut en dire de mme avec les informaticiens  ::mrgreen:: , pas tous heureusement.

PS: Tous les cologistes ne sont pas des salauds comme pour les politiques, comme pour les rligieux. Le danger de tels discours est de mettre tout le monde dans le mme panier.

----------


## souviron34

O vois-tu un Parti des Informaticiens qui essaye de donner des leons de morale  l'ensemble de la population du Globe ?   ::koi::

----------


## chaplin

> O vois-tu un Parti des Informaticiens qui essaye de donner des leons de morale  l'ensemble de la population du Globe ?


Pro-Java, Pro-SQLServer, Pro-truc machin chose, etc ... La guerre des clochers dans les services informatiques, en gros, celui qui a la plus grXXX.

J'ai longtemps dvelopp en Delphi, on s'en prend plein la gueule, des croyances  la con!

----------


## Jon Shannow

> PS: Tous les cologistes ne sont pas des salauds comme pour les politiques, comme pour les rligieux. Le danger de tels discours est de mettre tout le monde dans le mme panier.


Ce n'est pas une question d'tre des salauds ou pas. Il y a des personnes pourries et des personnes sincres et honntes dans tous les partis politiques. Et peut-tre que dans EELV y en a-t-il plus que dans d'autre, j'en sais rien. Je dis juste que leur discours alarmistes et leurs solutions uniquement bases sur l'argent, sont  cot de ce qu'ils devraient tre. 

Dsol, mais pay pour avoir le droit de polluer n'arrange en rien l'environnement, le climat, la banquise ou la monte des eaux.

----------


## souviron34

> Pro-Java, Pro-SQLServer, Pro-truc machin chose, etc ... La guerre des clochers dans les services informatiques, en gros, celui qui a la plus grXXX.
> 
> J'ai longtemps dvelopp en Delphi, on s'en prend plein la gueule, des croyances  la con!


oui mais c'est limit au milieu...

a n'a rien  voir avec les essais de moralisation de la Socit dans son ensemble..

Et en a, je rejoins assez l'analyse de Franois et le titre du thread, mme si le PO est pas mal dans la provoc et les choux en mme temps..

L'cologie politique est (souvent) une relgion.

Certaines personnes (_je pense notamment  Hulot, mais aussi Lepage_)  sont plus pondres, et ouvertes et conscientes des limites...

Mais la plupart des personnes impliques ont un discours qui s'apparente extrmement au religieux : le Bien, le Mal, les Interdits, le Pch, la Rdemption, le Paradis Original, les mcrants, etc etc...

Le dferlement qu'il y a eu entre il y a 8 ans et il y a 4 ans  propos du RC en sont une preuve vidente : ceux qui osaient douter taient compars  des ngationistes, voire des suppts nazis, on remettait en cause leurs qualifications scientifiques, qui taient souvent suprieures  celles de ceux qui disaient le contraire.. Dans le fond, c'tait tout  fait un procs d'Inquisition... o on accusait Galile d'tre anti-humanit en proclamant que les objets clestes ne tournaient pas tous autour de la Terre...

Alors a c'est calm, principalement (_heureusement, en fin de compte_)  cause des scandales  rptition du GIEC, et des fameuses fuites des mails des personnes concernes.

On est revenu - pour la plupart -  un discours plus normal, et moins extrmiste.

Mais on ne peut nier que certaines attitudes sont trs proches...

----------


## chaplin

> Je dis juste que leur discours alarmistes et leurs solutions uniquement bases sur l'argent, sont  cot de ce qu'ils devraient tre. 
> 
> Dsol, mais pay pour avoir le droit de polluer n'arrange en rien l'environnement, le climat, la banquise ou la monte des eaux.


Notre modle socitale est base sur l'argent, tu veux remplacer par le communisme (rOd pas taper). L'homme n'est pas pas plus vertueux dans dans telle ou telle idologie, en revanche l'idologie nous fait pens que nous sommes des modles  ::aie::  (cf Hitler et la race Arienne)

Je le dis, je ne suis pas parfait, mais je prends la perfection comme un modle et non le contraire. Je me dis que je me trompe moins.

----------


## r0d

> Notre modle socitale est base sur l'argent, tu veux remplacer par le communisme (rOd pas taper).


Tu peux y aller, je ne suis pas communiste  ::):

----------


## Invit

> Personnellement, je fais ce que je peux. J'ai la chance d'habiter en proche campagne et pas trop loin de la mer (entre Rennes et St Malo), alors j'ai des lgumes  proximit, de la viande et du poisson en direct. J'achte mon pain dans un fournil local, un agriculteur cralier "bio" associ  un boulanger. Je n'ai pas de "smartphone" ma tl est cathodique  et tant qu'elle fonctionne elle reste, ma voiture pollue grave au diesel (enfin depuis peu, parce qu'avant, c'est l'essence qui tait beurk, aujourd'hui que tout le monde roule au diesel, nos colos disent que a pollue !) , mais c'est une Piyote produite  Rennes (enfin une partie) je ne vais pas  l'autre bout du monde en vacances, j'ai composteur qui me sert dans le bout de potager que je cultive l't, je prends des douches (pas trop longue). Je ne pense pas tre le pire de la plante, et je n'ai pas besoin qu'on vienne me culpabiliser sur des trucs pour lesquels je n'ai aucune prise, et dont les seules solutions que l'on me propose sont : "payer - payer - et payer encore".


Bah t'es plutt colo alors, c'est quoi ton problme ? Tu appliques les prceptes cologiques que tu peux, compte tenu de ton mode de vie. Tu habites dans la cambrousse, personne va te reprocher de pas prendre les transports en commun.

Moi j'habite dans Paris mme, acheter local et ce genre de truc c'est pas trop possible, donc je fais d'autres choses en fonction de mes moyens. Pour caricaturer, je prends des ampoules basse consommation, je prends les transports en commun et je trie mes dchets.

En fait je sais pas trop o vous avez vu que les colos vous demandaient  vous personnellement de faire des trucs. Je veux dire, ils ont t plusieurs fois au gouvernement, il ne me semble pas qu'ils aient fait pass une loi contraignante pour les citoyens.
Par contre tu fais de toi mme des gestes cologiques sans y avoir t contraint.




> Peut-tre parce que leur vision globale est un assortiment de clichs ?


Pour quelqu'un qui applique la plupart de ces clichs...
C'est juste que tu as fait le tri pour garder ce qui t'arrange, mais un autre pourra trs bien te dire que manger local, faire son compost et avoir une tl du moyen-ge c'est des clichs colos.

Et puis tu parles de qui ? De EELV ou des vrais colos ?

Je suis d'accord qu'il y a un problme avec EELV. Ce problme c'est que l'cologie n'est pas compatible avec le capitalisme, donc une vision cologique globale doit s'accompagner de propositions pour sortir du capitalisme, sinon c'est que des pansements. L'cologie ne devrait pas tre un parti  part mais intgre dans tous les programmes. C'est ce qu'avait voulu faire un peu navement l'autre guignol de Hulot avec son pacte cologique. Le truc c'est que mme EELV est trop  droite pour pouvoir dfendre correctement un projet cologique global. Alors le PS ou l'UMP, c'est mme pas la peine d'y penser.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Notre modle socitale est base sur l'argent, tu veux remplacer par le communisme (rOd pas taper).


Mais oui, faut le changer ce modle. Et je suis entirement d'accord sur ce point avec r0d. Maintenant, je ne sais pas par quoi, et tout cas pas le communisme tel qu'on le connait. 
Je pense que le nouveau modle reste  inventer, et je n'ai pas les comptences pour en dfinir les contours.




> Je le dis, je ne suis pas parfait, mais je prends la perfection comme un modle et non le contraire. Je me dis que je me trompe moins.


La perfection n'est pas de ce monde, comme on dit.  :;):

----------


## souviron34

> Je suis d'accord qu'il y a un problme avec EELV. Ce problme c'est que l'cologie n'est pas compatible avec le capitalisme,



Non, le problme c'est que l'cologie n'est pas  gauche.. Elle est indpendante des sensibilits politiques... Corinne Lepage, Nicolas Hulot, mais aussi Michle Barzach ou Dany sont cologistes.

Mais en France cologie = gauche, et avec EELV = plutt groupusculiare de gauche..

Du coup, a devient difficile de rassembler........ (_d'o la dbandade de Joly, compar  ce qu'aurait fait Hulot et ce qu'avait fait Voynet_)

Il est l le problme....

Les Verts en Allemagne n'ont pas du tout la mme attitude, et rassemblent bon an mal an entre 15 et 20 % des voix, et psent lourd dans la vie et les dcisions...

----------


## fredoche

Ce qui est dlicat avec cette attitude consistant  juger les personnes plutt que le bien-fond des ides qu'ils peuvent dfendre, c'est qu'on ne voit plus vraiment ces ides ni les problmes qu'elles sont censes combattre.

fcharton, tu passes d'une image d'pinal  l'autre, du bobo des villes au bouseux des champs, et tu as tout faux pour les deux certainement.
Effectivement les bouseux des champs ne font pas de vlo, quoique ma voisine qui ne doit pas avoir le permis va tous les jours au village proche en vlo, 3 km. 
Ce n'est pas tous des chasseurs ni tous des cologues modle, loin s'en faut.

En attendant, sans forcer le trait, on peut ouvrir les yeux et faire le constat par soi-mme des problmes. J'ai  l'esprit par exemple le fait que la plupart des rivires de France sont devenues interdites  la pche pour cause de pollution au PCB. On est pas dans les prophties du GIEC, mais bien dans la ralit factuelle. On le doit certainement  notre rseau nergtique, et  nos choix techniques rcents. Cette pollution remonte certainement  une cinquantaine d'annes pas plus, la responsabilit de l'homme est ici indiscutable, et l'impact est de grande chelle mais furieusement local aussi.

Les problmes sont peut tre mondiaux mais les consquences sont bien locales. Ces rivires sont une source alimentaire qui nous est dsormais interdite quasiment  l'chelle nationale, ce n'est pas rien. Et il serait pas tonnant que le problme se dplace jusqu'au terminus, les mers et ocans.

Concernant les raisonnables, j'ai toujours souvenir, il y a de a 5 ans sur la chaine parlementaire, de Corinne Lepage expliquant que les premires victimes du rchauffement climatique sont aussi probablement les premiers  y avoir contribu : elle entendait par l les victimes de la canicule de 2003. Choquant ? peut-tre aussi la ralit ?

Des personnes pondrs mais qui ne nient pas les problmes tels qu'ils existent.

Je pense que ce que l'cologie attend de chacun d'entre nous, c'est une prise de conscience qui permettent d'adhrer et d'accepter les actions ncessaires, quelles que soient les chelles.
On attend peut tre de son voisin qu'il nous montre l'exemple, mais s'il en attend autant de nous ?

Donc voil si vous reconnaissez les fondements des problmes, arrtez de vous attaquer aux personnes, que ce soit aux leaders ou aux clichs des bobos, parce que en attendant les problmes demeurent, et_ ils sont lgions_

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bah t'es plutt colo alors, c'est quoi ton problme ? Tu appliques les prceptes cologiques que tu peux, compte tenu de ton mode de vie. Tu habites dans la cambrousse, personne va te reprocher de pas prendre les transports en commun.


Ce que je pratique, je ne l'assimile pas  l'cologie, mais au bon sens. 




> En fait je sais pas trop o vous avez vu que les colos vous demandaient  vous personnellement de faire des trucs. Je veux dire, ils ont t plusieurs fois au gouvernement, il ne me semble pas qu'ils aient fait pass une loi contraignante pour les citoyens.


Je ne sais pas comment tu appelles le fait de devoir acheter des ampoules  la c*n qui n'clairent pas ? Pour moi, c'est une contrainte, et ce sont les colos qui l'ont demand. Aujourd'hui, les colos exigent une "cotaxe". Ils veulent faire augmenter le gasoil pour qu'il soit au mme prix que le le sans pb. Tout un tas de petit truc, qui au final fait que l'cologie est toujours propose par des taxes ou des contraintes.





> Pour quelqu'un qui applique la plupart de ces clichs...
> C'est juste que tu as fait le tri pour garder ce qui t'arrange, mais un autre pourra trs bien te dire que manger local, faire son compost et avoir une tl du moyen-ge c'est des clichs colos.


Ce n'est pas a que j'appelle des clichs. Les clichs, c'est le mec qui te vend le rchauffement climatique qui est du au diesel et qui refuse de voir que ce n'est absolument pas prouv, mais qui en conclus qu'il faut augmenter le diesel. C'est le gars qui dit qu'il faut faire des conomies d'nergie parce que sinon on court  notre perte  cause du rchauffement de la plante (qui n'est pas prouv), et pour cela prne l'utilisation d'ampoules polluantes. 
C'est le gars qui te dis que la plante va mal et fait 10000000 fois le tour de la plante dans son jet priv, avec comme soutien financier Total et Areva ! 



> Et puis tu parles de qui ? De EELV ou des vrais colos ?


EELV, Hulot, Bertrand et consort...




> L'cologie ne devrait pas tre un parti  part mais intgre dans tous les programmes. ... Le truc c'est que mme EELV est trop  droite


C'est pas antinomique a ? D'un cot a ne devrait pas tre politique et de l'autre c'est trop  droite ? 
Je suis d'accord que l'cologie ne doit pas tre un parti politique. Mais, dans notre socit pour avoir le droit  la parole, il faut faire de la politique. Ce que je reproche aux "Verts" c'est qu'aujourd'hui ils sont plus dans la politique que dans l'cologie. Si c'tait vraiment des cologistes, Duflot aurait claqu la porte du gouvernement avec Bato. En fait, je pense qu'elle aurait du la claquer avant mme d'y entrer  partir du moment ou Hollande ne tenait pas ses engagements sur le nuclaire. 
Mais, bon le nuclaire est encore un point de dsaccord avec les colos...  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> je reproche aux "Verts" c'est qu'aujourd'hui ils sont plus dans la politique que dans l'cologie. Si c'tait vraiment des cologistes, Duflot aurait claqu la porte du gouvernement avec Bato.


Bah y'a pas de raison Duflot est justment du ct des religieux, et les ecclsiastiques n'ont jamais ferm la porte  un bon poste...

Non, moi ce que je dis, c'est que si vraiment c'taient des colos, qui avaient  coeur de faire avancer les vraies problmatiques cologiques, ils auraient chosii Hulot ou Lepage comme candidat, qui auraient eu un large soutien, et pas Joly..avec ses 2.%...

Mais va faire comprendre a ici....


Hulot c'tait le Diable parce que il osait parler avec Sarko, comme aussi du temps de Chirac, et Lepage pas mieux puisque c'tait une ancinne Ministre UMP...

C'est vrai que Mamre ou Joly ou Duflot, c'est  'achment plus efficace !!!  ::aie::   pour passer de 8-10%  1.5, c'est super efficace !!!

----------


## Invit

> Aujourd'hui, les colos exigent une "cotaxe".


Non, c'est l'Europe qui l'exige. Au nom du bon sens. Pour qu'on arrte d'aller abattre en Allemagne des porcs levs en France.
Bon, sauf que dans l'quation "cot du transport + cot de l'abattage en Allemagne < abattage en France" il faudrait selon moi plutt s'occuper de la deuxime variable que de la premire...




> C'est pas antinomique a ? D'un cot a ne devrait pas tre politique et de l'autre c'est trop  droite ?


En dehors des parti ne signifie pas "ni de gauche ni de droite". Ceux qui ne sont "ni de gauche ni de droite" sont de droite  ::mrgreen:: 




> Ce que je reproche aux "Verts" c'est qu'aujourd'hui ils sont plus dans la politique que dans l'cologie.


Et moi je leur reproche justement le contraire. Il faut qu'ils reconnaissent que saupoudrer des petites touches d'cologie dans le programme de l'UMP ou du PS, ce n'est pas faire de l'cologie, sinon a donne ce qu'on voit depuis 30 ans. On milite pour la sortie du nuclaire, mais ah ! le PS est au pouvoir donc ce n'est pas possible. Ou ah ! l'UMP est au pouvoir, donc on va se contenter d'un Grenelle tout moisi avec comme seules mesures des taxes et des niches fiscales.

Un vrai programme cologique doit aller de pair avec un programme social, une politique de (d-)consommation, un programme conomique, industriel.
Et pour moi, un programme cologique n'est compatible qu'avec un programme dextrme gauche.
Sinon c'est de la mesurette, c'est les ampoules basses consommation au lieu de parler du nuclaire, de la transition nergtique, de l'nergie qu'on utilisera dans 30 ans.
C'est le tri slectif au lieu de parler de l'obsolescence programme de tous nos appareils.
C'est le bio dans les cantines au lieu de lutter contre la surproduction de nourriture, le scandale sanitaire des pesticides.
...




> C'est vrai que Mamre ou Joly ou Duflot, c'est 'achment plus efficace !!!  pour passer de 8-10%  1.5, c'est super efficace !!!


C'est Mamre qui a fait le plus haut score colo  une prsidentielle. Et c'est avec Mamre, Voynet, Cohn-Bendit et Joly que EELV est arriv en deuxime position aux Europennes de 2009 avec 16%.
C'est quand on a commenc  sortir l'autre guignol tlvis que a s'est gt.




> Corinne Lepage, Nicolas Hulot, mais aussi Michle Barzach ou Dany sont cologistes.


Corinne Lepage a commenc  droite, elle a t ministre d'un gouvernement de droite. Puis elle est passe au centre avec Bayrou. Dernirement elle tait en tractation avec Hidalgo pour tre sur sa liste aux municipales. Tu le vois le glissement ?
Mamre s'est barr parce qu'il en avait marre que EELV suive la politique du PS. On devrait pas tarder  le retrouver  ct de Mlenchon.

Je veux bien des exemples de ce qu'arrivent  faire les colos allemands.

----------


## chaplin

> oui mais c'est limit au milieu...
> 
> a n'a rien  voir avec les essais de moralisation de la Socit dans son ensemble..
> 
> Et en a, je rejoins assez l'analyse de Franois et le titre du thread, mme si le PO est pas mal dans la provoc et les choux en mme temps..
> 
> L'cologie politique est (souvent) une relgion.
> 
> Certaines personnes (_je pense notamment  Hulot, mais aussi Lepage_)  sont plus pondres, et ouvertes et conscientes des limites...
> ...


J'ai pas tilt tout de suite sur ton post. Ce que tu dcris, on l'a vcu dans l'informatique dans ce forum (DVP) entre les dveloppeurs. Ce n'est pas un hasard, parce que les gourous cherchent *un milieu* o s'exprimer, politique, religieux voire informatique et pourquoi pas scientifique. Il ne faut pas oublier qu'un service informatique est indispensable dans une entreprise. Forcment, un dcideur informatique a du poids dans l'entreprise et influence les salaris qui sont des citoyens vu d'un autre angle.

Dans mes expriences professionnelles, j'ai eu  chaque fois affaire  un gourou  part la dernire parce que je m'tais promis de ne plus reproduire le schma, la premire malgr moi, les deux suivantes, c'tait pour faire du recadrage, pour ne pas dire les neutraliser. Sur les 3 gourous, deux taient croyants, ils ne faisaient pas la diffrence entre vie prive et vie professionnelle. Le dernier (4me), profil non identifi  mon arrive dans la mission, pratiquait des sciences occultes (magie noire), le top du top.

Pour reprendre ta phrase, ce n'est pas une question de milieu, mais de forme.

----------


## ManusDei

> En dehors des parti ne signifie pas "ni de gauche ni de droite". Ceux qui ne sont "ni de gauche ni de droite" sont de droite


Prout.

----------


## Invit

> Prout.


A tes souhaits.

----------


## Kikoo75

il dgage des gaz  effet de serre  et vous ne le taxez pas ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non, c'est l'Europe qui l'exige.


Elle a bon dos l'Europe. 




> En dehors des parti ne signifie pas "ni de gauche ni de droite". Ceux qui ne sont "ni de gauche ni de droite" sont de droite


 ::mouarf:: 




> Et moi je leur reproche justement le contraire. Il faut qu'ils reconnaissent que saupoudrer des petites touches d'cologie dans le programme de l'UMP ou du PS, ce n'est pas faire de l'cologie, sinon a donne ce qu'on voit depuis 30 ans.


C'est ce que j'appelle "faire de la politique" et non de l'cologie. 




> Un vrai programme cologique doit aller de pair avec un programme social, une politique de (d-)consommation, un programme conomique, industriel.
> Et pour moi, un programme cologique n'est compatible qu'avec un programme dextrme gauche.


L, je ne suis pas d'accord. D'abord parce qu'il n'y pas de programmes d'extrme gauche, il n'y a que des rclamations (souvent stupides, voire idiotes) ensuite parce que, justement, tant que l'cologie ne prendra pas en cause les besoins des capitalistes, elle ne sera pas coute. Il faut au contraire un projet cologique en adquation avec les besoins industriels capitalistes. D'ailleurs, ce sont leurs seuls russites en fait (ampoule basse conso, qui favorise les philips et consort)




> ... parler du nuclaire, de la transition nergtique, de l'nergie qu'on utilisera dans 30 ans.


Justement, voil un exemple concret de la btise des cologistes. a fait des annes qu'ils nous bassinent avec le nuclaire qu'il faudrait arrter. C'est idiot ! Pour tre efficaces, ils auraient fait voter, il y a 20/30 ans des budgets pour la recherche sur les nergies "propres", ils proposeraient des mesures pour le contrle du retraitement des dchets, et je ne sais quoi encore, l, ils auraient une meilleure visibilit, mais demand l'arrt du nuclaire, c'est compltement idiot, puisqu'ils n'ont rien  proposer en remplacement ! Pareil pour le gaz de schiste. Autant je suis d'accord sur le fait que la technique actuelle est mauvaise et dangereuse, mais dans ce cas, les cologistes devraient exiger des recherches sur des techniques non polluantes. Au lieu de a, ils sont dans l'opposition systmatique, ce qui ne les rend pas crdibles. C'est aussi valable pour les OGM.

----------


## souviron34

> Je veux bien des exemples de ce qu'arrivent  faire les colos allemands.


Alors voyons-voir :

Un solaire mis en place par les particuliers depuis.. plus de 30 ansUn gothrrmique appliqu dans des villes ou des groupes d'immeubles depuis..plus de 20 ansUn arrt officiellement programm des centrales nuclairesDes centre-villes pitonniers depuis plus de 30 ansDes pistes cyclables dans toutes les villes depuis plus de 30 ansDu "dveloppement durable" en ville (participatif, jardins communautaires, etc) depuis plus de 30 ansUn recycage slectif depuis plus de 30 ans....

Et quand je parle des villes, je ne parle as de Berlin ou Bonn, hein ? Mais aussi Munich, Frankfurt, ..... les normes villes industrielles..

Ici, a fait  peine 15 ans,  Paris et dans les grandes villes le tri slectif commence  peine  rentrer dans les moeurs, il y a encore 15 dchages  ciel ouvert en France, elles l'taient toutes il y a 15 ans...

Bref, on aurait de sacres leons  prendre, et pas  donner....

Ah oui.. Mais c'est les Allemands....

----------


## GPPro

> Alors voyons-voir :
> 
> Un solaire mis en place par les particuliers depuis.. plus de 30 ansUn gothrrmique appliqu dans des villes ou des groupes d'immeubles depuis..plus de 20 ansUn arrt officiellement programm des centrales nuclairesDes centre-villes pitonniers depuis plus de 30 ansDes pistes cyclables dans toutes les villes depuis plus de 30 ansDu "dveloppement durable" en ville (participatif, jardins communautaires, etc) depuis plus de 30 ansUn recycage slectif depuis plus de 30 ans....
> 
> Et quand je parle des villes, je ne parle as de Berlin ou Bonn, hein ? Mais aussi Munich, Frankfurt, ..... les normes villes industrielles..
> 
> Ici, a fait  peine 15 ans,  Paris et dans les grandes villes le tri slectif commence  peine  rentrer dans les moeurs, il y a encore 15 dchages  ciel ouvert en France, elles l'taient toutes il y a 15 ans...
> 
> Bref, on aurait de sacres leons  prendre, et pas  donner....
> ...


Oui ce sont les allemands, exportations en baisse, importations en hausse... Trs forts pour donner des leons aux autres mais  part a... Et puis a permet aux gens comme toi de reprendre des "bons exemples"  pas cher  :;): 

Edit : je ne parle pas du prix volontairement, cela pourrait tre un choix que d'avoir un prix lev pour forcer une consommation raisonnable. Il n'en reste pas moins que l'Allemagne a une des lectricits les plus chre d'Europe, surtout quand on y inclut les taxes.

----------


## souviron34

Peut-tre, en attendant la sensibilisation et l'action individuelle est sacrment plus forte qu'ici, depuis trs nettement plus longtemps, leurs panneaux solaires sont 2 fois moins chers qu"en France, etc etc..

_Gastiflex_ semblait opposer une "inaction" des Verts Allemands - parce qu'ils seraient moins "politiques" que les Franais...

C'est tout simplement faux, et c'est mme le contraire...

----------


## Kikoo75

Ouais tu parles des colos allemands, tu oublies juste de dire qu'ils sont en train de remplacer toutes leurs centrales nuclaires par des centrales  charbon  ::ccool::  .

Elle est belle " l'cologie allemande ". ::aie::

----------


## r0d

> il n'y pas de programmes d'extrme gauche


Dcidment, tu es un modle de bonne foi ces derniers jours. Je ne dis pas que leur programme est bon ou quoi, mais ils en ont, a je peux te l'assurer. Check les sites du NPA ou du parti de gauche si tu en doutes.




> il n'y a que des rclamations


rclamations, programme... tu joues sur les mots l




> (souvent stupides, voire idiotes)


a c'est ton point de vue. Et n'es pas le seul  le partager puisque "l'extrme" gauche ne fait pas de gros scores. Bien qu' mon avis le problme n'est pas sur les programmes, mais c'est une autre histoire.




> ensuite parce que, justement, tant que l'cologie ne prendra pas en cause les besoins des capitalistes, elle ne sera pas coute.


J'espre que tu as tort, parce sinon on peut faire dores et dj une croix sur l'cologie.

Aprs sur le nuclaire, c'est un dbat intressant, mais tu racontes vraiment n'importe quoi. Je m'excuse d'tre aussi abrupt, mais tu es tellement a des annes lumires des vrais problmatiques que ce serait une perte de temps d'argumenter. Je peux juste te donner quelques pistes: l'Allemagne est sortie du nuclaire, est-ce un fiasco? le nuclaire en France est la branche qui a le plus de moyen, de trs trs loin, pour la recherche. Donc s'il y avait des solutions pour la gestion des dchets, elles seraient dj trouves.

De grce, fait un petit effort de renseignement avant d'affirmer des vrit sur le ton le l'expertise. Ce dbat vaut mieux que a.

----------


## chaplin

> Oui ce sont les allemands, exportations en baisse, importations en hausse... Trs forts pour donner des leons aux autres mais  part a... Et puis a permet aux gens comme toi de reprendre des "bons exemples"  pas cher


En tant que frontalier, je dirais que les allemands  l'image des Suisses mettent  trois plombes pour refaire les autoroutes. Quand ils commencent les travaux, on ne sait pas dans quelle dcennie ils s'arrtent.

A force de bousiller la plante, mme si les lobbies industriels font pression parce certains vivent de la destruction, on se rend bien compte qu'il faudra changer de comportement ... avant qu'il ne soit trop tard.

Considrer que la plante s'auto-rgule quelque soit les dgts qu'on lui inflige est une hrsie.

----------


## fredoche

> une hrsie.


flagrant dlit de terme religieux  ::P:

----------


## chaplin

> Peut-tre, en attendant la sensibilisation et l'action individuelle est sacrment plus forte qu'ici, depuis trs nettement plus longtemps, leurs panneaux solaires sont 2 fois moins chers qu"en France, etc etc..
> 
> _Gastiflex_ semblait opposer une "inaction" des Verts Allemands - parce qu'ils seraient moins "politiques" que les Franais...
> 
> C'est tout simplement faux, et c'est mme le contraire...


Le cot des installations de panneaux solaires en France a chut, beaucoup d'entreprises ont ferm parce que l'activit n'tait plus rentable. J'ai t contact par pas mal de reprsentants en photovoltaque.

D'ailleurs j'ai lu cette semaine qu'il tait question en France de permettre au particulier de faire de l'autoconsommation, c'est  dire de ne pas racheter l'lectricit  EDF et de lui vendre l'lectricit  un tarif cher pour la collectivit.

A l'vidence, il faut une bonne exposition des toits au soleil (pente et orientation). J'ai t contact par un reprsentant d'un groupe, il est question de libralisation du march de l'nergie en dbut d'anne 2014.

Avec les smartgrids et le fait que tout le monde ne pourra pas produire son lectricit (ex: immeubles), il va y avoir du changement.

Comme l'lectricit est moins cher en France (pour combien de temps ?), on consomme de l'lectricit nulaire  75%.

En dfinitive, n'importe qui peut mettre des panneaux lectriques sur le toit s'il a les moyens  :;): . Je voulais le faire, mais je suis fauch.

@Fredoche:
*Hrsie* selon Larousse (3me dfinition):

Ide, opinion, pratique qui s'oppose aux ides, aux opinions gnralement admises : Une hrsie scientifique.

Du coup, je vais corriger ma phrase, je vais passer pour un hrtique en disant que ceux qui disent (une grande majorit) que la Terre s'auto-rgule ont tord (ont tort, je pensais  tordu, c'est mon inconscient qui s'exprime), au sens o vu le rapport d'chelle entre l'homme et la Terre, nous pensons que nous n'avons aucun impact sur la Terre, voire si on fout le bordel, la Terre va nettoyer le bordel.

Qui sme le vent rcolte la tempte.

EDIT: Typhon  Fukushima, qu'est ce que j'avais pas dit, on sme la radioactivit, la nature se charge de l'a dissminer, pardon, certains diront que c'est gnial parce qu'elle sera d'autant mieux dilue. A non a c'est la mauvaise foi.

----------


## Invit

> Bref, on aurait de sacres leons  prendre, et pas  donner....
> 
> Ah oui.. Mais c'est les Allemands....


Tout a est trs bien, et effectivement mieux que chez nous. Sauf que quand il a t dcid de remplacer le gaz par le charbon, on ne leur a pas demand leur avis. Bref, ds qu'il est question de profits, chez eux aussi l'cologie passe au second plan.





> Les premiers importateurs de charbon et en particulier celui venu des tats-Unis sont les grandes entreprises allemandes de production d'lectricit, RWE et E.ON. Elles trouvent dans le charbon amricain une source d'nergie politiquement sre et  un prix dsormais bien moindre que celui du gaz classique, qui alimentait jusqu'ici un nombre substantiel de leurs centrales thermiques. Elles substituent sans tats d'me la production  base de charbon  celle qui reposait sur le gaz. Leurs dirigeants le disent :  Grce au charbon, nous pouvons raliser des profits qui nous taient interdits par le cot lev du gaz, et nous pouvons les distribuer  nos actionnaires. .


http://www.lekiosqueauxcanards.fr/vi...au-fait-fuhrer

----------


## souviron34

> Le cot des installations de panneaux solaires en France a chut, beaucoup d'entreprises ont ferm parce que l'activit n'tait plus rentable.


Ben au dbut des annes 80 il y a avait 30 boites en France et 30 en Allemagne...

30 ans plus tard 2 en France et 45 en Allemagne.. Cherchez l'erreur...

(_et c'est un vice-prsident rgional de l'ADEME qui m'a donn les chiffres_)





> D'ailleurs j'ai lu cette semaine qu'il tait question en France de permettre au particulier de faire de l'autoconsommation, c'est  dire de ne pas racheter l'lectricit  EDF et de lui vendre l'lectricit  un tarif cher pour la collectivit.


Mais tu as tout  fait le droit !!! Simplement tu n'as pas de subventions...  ::aie::  Tu n'as des subventions QUE si tu limites ta production  (suivant les rgions) 3 ou 6 kw... Et que tu la vendes  EDF..


Voil comment on se donne bonne cosncience en poussant soi-disant le solaire, mais dans le fond en rendant indispensable le recours continu au nuclaire   ::aie::

----------


## fredoche

> @Fredoche:
> *Hrsie* selon Larousse (3me dfinition):
> 
> Ide, opinion, pratique qui s'oppose aux ides, aux opinions gnralement admises : Une hrsie scientifique.


hh  ::mrgreen:: 
Je t'ai cit sur ce mot parce que c'tait tout  fait raccord avec le sujet de la discussion.

Etymologiquement :http://www.cnrtl.fr/etymologie/h%C3%A9r%C3%A9sie

----------


## chaplin

@Fredoche: Quand Religion et Ecologie s'entendent.
Je ne vais pas critiquer l'action de Nicolas Hulot, car le fond est bon.

----------


## fcharton2

> Mais tu as tout  fait le droit !!! Simplement tu n'as pas de subventions...  Tu n'as des subventions QUE si tu limites ta production  (suivant les rgions) 3 ou 6 kw... Et que tu la vendes  EDF..
> 
> Voil comment on se donne bonne cosncience en poussant soi-disant le solaire, mais dans le fond en rendant indispensable le recours continu au nuclaire


Voila aussi comment on encourage le phovoltaique (mauvais rendement, polluant  produire) aux dpens du solaire thermique (meilleur rendement, plus simple  mettre en oeuvre, mais qui concurrence nos amis les marchands de chauffage... lectrique... ou au gaz)

Bref, on met cette belle morale du "bon pour la plante" au service d'intrts financiers particuliers. 

Mais tout lien avec les indulgences et le clerg sculier est bien videmment  exclure. Ca n'a rien  voir, on vous dit.

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> Je ne vais pas critiquer l'action de Nicolas Hulot, car le fond est bon.


Citer le GIEC est ...comment dire..... 

Je suis d'accord avec l'homme et ses moyens de combat. Je le suis moins sur ses rfrences.....

Mais, fondamentalement, on en revient  ce qu'on disait plus haut : il a le malheur (pour les colos franais) de vouloir parler  tout le monde, et de pas proclamer haut et fort que seule une Rvolution anti-Capitaliste mondiale est la solution.... 

Et pour NOTRE malheur les colos franais (politiques) se complaisent dans cette position...

Un gars avec cette notorit et ce charisme aurait fait un malheur lors dune vraie campagne... L on a eu Joly...... 

On n'est pas sortis du bois, comme on dirait au Qubec....

----------


## Invit

> Un gars avec cette notorit et ce charisme aurait fait un malheur lors dune vraie campagne...


Non, parce qu'on ne gagne pas une lection sur sur le seul thme de l'cologie. Il lui faut un programme social, conomique (et sur ces points il aurait forcment rejoint l'un ou l'autre des principaux partis.).

Les gens ont besoin qu'on leur parle de leurs problmes. Mettons qu'il arrive  convaincre tous les bobos des villes qui n'ont pas de problmes chers  Franois, il arrive  quoi ? 10% ? 15% ? Et aprs ? Il ne s'associait  aucun parti, donc n'aurait pas particip  un gouvernement. Et quand bien mme ministre de l'environnement... Pour lui faire plaisir, Sarkozy avait dit que le ministre de l'environnement serait numro 2 du gouvernement. J'ai pas eu l'impression que a a provoqu un sursaut cologique.

Donc en dehors du gouvernement il fait quoi ? Les candidats avaient sign son pacte. Super... Ils ne tiennent dj pas leurs propres promesses, ils vont pas tenir celles de autres.

----------


## souviron34

> Non, parce qu'on ne gagne pas une lection sur sur le seul thme de l'cologie. Il lui faut un programme social, conomique (et sur ces points il aurait forcment rejoint l'un ou l'autre des principaux partis.).


On passerait nettement plus de trucs quand on a 15 ou 17% que quand on a entre 1 et 2....


Sinon pourquoi se prsenter ????

----------


## chaplin

> Citer le GIEC est ...comment dire..... 
> 
> Je suis d'accord avec l'homme et ses moyens de combat. Je le suis moins sur ses rfrences.....


Tu fais une allergie au GIEC comme je faisais une allergie  IBM  l'poque. Ce n'est parce que des gens agissent dans le groupe de manire dgueulasse qu'il faille incriminer le groupe entier.

Le mme raisonnement pourrait tre fait pour TEPCO, il y a des pourris, mais il y a galement des gens srieux.

Partout, tu trouves des pourris, mais j'ai galement constat que les pourris font l'affaire de certains et d'autres n'osent pas les toucher. Mais au bout du compte si "personne" ne fait rien, il ne faut pas non plus se plaindre que des pourris agissent quand aucune action n'est faite  leur encontre.

Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi qu'en 2008 ou 2009, c'tait l'Inquisition et que leur manire de faire tait anti-dmocratique. On le voit bien que la vrit sort tt ou tard.

Je resterais mesur en parlant de changement climatique plus que de rchauffement climatique,  savoir que l'on constate des extrmes.

----------


## Invit

> On passerait nettement plus de trucs quand on a 15 ou 17% que quand on a entre 1 et 2....


Ma question c'est de quelle faon ?
Mlenchon a fait 11%, tu trouve que les communistes psent plus dans les dcisions politiques que quand Buffet faisait 4% mais qu'il y avait des ministres communistes ?

Y a pas 36 faons de peser.
- Soit tu gagnes les lections : bon soyons ralistes, c'est pas pour tout de suite.

- Soit t'as des ministres : a a dj t fait. On a eu Voynet  l'environnement. Il y a actuellement des ministres EELV au gouvernement. Je trouve qu'en soit c'est pas mal de leur filer autre chose que l'environnement, sauf que le gouvernement pitine toutes leurs convictions cologiques.

- Soit t'as des dputs : impossible avec le systme actuel. Un parti qui fait 10-15%  une lection proportionnelle (on peut assimiler le premier tour d'une prsidentielle  une proportionnelle) n'a rien dans un scrutin majoritaire s'il ne passe pas d'accord avec un grand parti. On le voit avec le FN : + de voix que EELV mais moins de dputs.

- Soit tu pses au niveau local. Ca me semble la meilleure solution. C'est ce qu'ont fait les allemands je crois qui dirigent aujourd'hui un landler. a permet aux gens de voir les bienfaits de l'cologie  un niveau qui les concerne, et d'une autre faon qu'en crant des cotaxes.
Tu t'cartes du dbat politique national, qui en ce moment ne profite  personne, et tu vas sur le terrain.
Sauf que tu vas sur le terrain pas comme ils font actuellement. Tu commences par sortir du gouvernement (plutt que de te faire virer aprs les lections), tu dis fuck au PS pour les alliances locales et tu vas au contact !
Un truc qui me ferait plaisir par exemple, c'est des listes communes FdG et colos qui ne veulent plus de l'alliance avec le PS.
Bon, pas de bol, Voynet laisse tomber la plus grosse mairie qu'ait jamais eu un lu colo.

- Soit tu pses au niveau europen : nan, je dconne, avec les institutions actuelles, le parlement n'a aucun pouvoir.

----------


## fredoche

> Sinon pourquoi se prsenter ????


heu... au hasard... pour les postes ? les siges de dputs, de snateur...

pour avoir sa part du gteau  ::aie::  quoi 

Ils s'en foutaient de qui y allait, l'accord avec le PS tait dj sign.
D'ailleurs ils sont totalement infods, en plus d'tre inutiles au gouvernement.

Le logement est une vraie problmatique sociale, qui trane depuis 30 ans. Qu'est ce qu'elle a fait  la ministre Duflot ? sinon recrer une niche fiscale, et vaguement saupoudrer du Crdit dImpt sur de la rnovation thermique.
A cot de a les gens mettent de plus en plus de leur budget pour se loger, anne aprs anne.
Et l'absence critique de foncier comme de nouveaux logements a fait exploser les prix, pour le plus grand bnfice des patrimoines tablis, du capital.

Qu'en penses tu toi qui est partisan de l'urbanisation salvatrice de l'cosystme et de l'cologie compatible avec le capitalisme ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Dcidment, tu es un modle de bonne foi ces derniers jours. Je ne dis pas que leur programme est bon ou quoi, mais ils en ont, a je peux te l'assurer. Check les sites du NPA ou du parti de gauche si tu en doutes.
> 
> rclamations, programme... tu joues sur les mots l


Enfin, leur programme est assez, comment dire, "rvolutionnaire", non ? Personnellement, a ne me dit pas grand-chose de me retrouver avec un Chavez  la franaise.




> J'espre que tu as tort, parce sinon on peut faire dores et dj une croix sur l'cologie.


Pourquoi ? Pourquoi est-ce qu'Ecologie ne pourrait pas rimer avec Capitalisme ? 
Je pense que c'est un des problmes de l'cologie et des cologistes en gnral, de ne voir que des solutions anti-capitalistes, et de faire du capitalisme un ennemi de l'cologie. 




> Aprs sur le nuclaire, c'est un dbat intressant, mais tu racontes vraiment n'importe quoi. Je m'excuse d'tre aussi abrupt, mais tu es tellement a des annes lumires des vrais problmatiques que ce serait une perte de temps d'argumenter. Je peux juste te donner quelques pistes: l'Allemagne est sortie du nuclaire, est-ce un fiasco? le nuclaire en France est la branche qui a le plus de moyen, de trs trs loin, pour la recherche. Donc s'il y avait des solutions pour la gestion des dchets, elles seraient dj trouves.


L'Allemagne qui sort (et non est sortie) du nuclaire, ce n'est pas une russite. D'un cot ils nous achtent de l'lectricit (nuclaire donc) et ensuite ils sont repasss au charbon, pas vraiment cologique tout a.
Si tu crois que je raconte n'importe quoi sur le nuclaire, tant mieux pour toi. Mais saches quand mme que sur ce qui est des moyens allouer  la recherche sur le nuclaire en France, ils passent essentiellement dans les moyens de produire, et pas dans les traitements des dchets. Ensuite, les colos, un peu mieux organiser, pesant un peu au niveau politique (faisant moins de politique politicienne et plus de politique cologique) aurait pu faire passer les budgets recherches energie du nuclaire vers les nergies "propres", mais iils prfrent dbattre de qui sera celui qui aura tel ou tel portefeuille et prfrent ngocier des dputs que des mesures cologiques. 




> De grce, fait un petit effort de renseignement avant d'affirmer des vrit sur le ton le l'expertise. Ce dbat vaut mieux que a.


Ce dbat ? Un dbat, c'est pas une suite d'insultes et de mpris, si ? Attends, je vais me renseigner.
A bon entendeur... Salut

----------


## fredoche

> Un truc qui me ferait plaisir par exemple, c'est des listes communes FdG et colos qui ne veulent plus de l'alliance avec le PS.


ca aurait de la gueule et je crois que tu peux largir, Bov est assez compatible avec le NPA par exemple



> Bon, pas de bol, Voynet laisse tomber la plus grosse mairie qu'ait jamais eu un lu colo.


On lui a donn cette mairie, comme tout ce qu'ont les colos. Elle vient du coin au dpart, de Dole. Elle tait inexistante ici, sans le PS et le PC.

En un rien de temps elle a rebondi de Dole  Montreuil, d'une petite ville paume du jura,  une banlieue populo de Paris. Parachutage russi pour le coup

----------


## ManusDei

> Ma question c'est de quelle faon ?
> Mlenchon a fait 11%, tu trouve que les communistes psent plus dans les dcisions politiques que quand Buffet faisait 4% mais qu'il y avait des ministres communistes ?


En fait c'est pas pareil, car les colos en Allemagne sont positionns au centre (en gros).

Imagine Bayrou  15-20% (avec de la proportionnelle) expliquant qu'il s'alliera avec le camp qui fait de l'cologie  ::mrgreen::  , alors que les deux autres sont  40%. Celui qui craque sur l'cologie gagne tout.

----------


## souviron34

> Qu'en penses tu toi qui est partisan de l'urbanisation salvatrice de l'cosystme et de l'cologie compatible avec le capitalisme ?


Je l'ai dj dit, je pense que les conditions locatives sont une aberration, mais de mme que la protection du locataire..

C'est un systme bloqu, alors qu'il y a plein de logements vides, mais que peu de propritaires osent se lancer  cause des inconvnients.... 

Alors l'encadrement local des loyers est  mon avis une bonne chose, mais a passerait par une remise  plat de tout : en Amrique du Nord les associations citoyennes seraient en grve et boycott gnral si on osait demander des attestations de travail, de non-licenciement, des cautions, etc etc...


C'est le paradoxe : on beut protger les locataires, et on fait pire que le pire des pays capitalistes sur les liberts individuelles et sur l'accs...

Et a passerait aussi par une capagne de sensibilisation sur le fait que l'Arme Absolue n'est pas d'tre propritaire  tout prix...






> En fait c'est pas pareil, car les colos en Allemagne sont positionns au centre (en gros).


C'est exactement ce que je disais plus haut : le problme ici c'est que colo = gauche de la gauche, anciennement libertaire..

----------


## fcharton2

> C'est exactement ce que je disais plus haut : le problme ici c'est que colo = gauche de la gauche, anciennement libertaire..


Tout  fait, et quand en plus ils dcident de s'allier avec un PS trs au centre (donc  droite toute pour la gauche de la gauche), sur un "programme commun" un petit peu flou... ben ils se retrouvent  2% aux prsidentielles, mais avec deux ministres, un groupe  l'assemble et un autre au snat... 

Ajoute  cela la participation au gouvernement, avec les petits arrangements que cela suppose (les lgions d'honneur l'an dernier), le soutien trange  la majorit  laquelle ils appartiennent (ils critiquent, puis menacent, puis se rallient, une fois a va...), et leur forte tendance  l'endogamie et  la "dmocratie dirige" (apparemment, la future secrtaire gnrale russit  cumuler les deux : considre en interne comme la femme de paille de Duflot et Plac, et en plus conjoint d'un lu EELV en vue...), et tu arrives  transformer l'Ecologie, ide certainement utile, et qui bnficiait d'un soutien dans l'opinion, en un truc qui ne fait plus trop envie.

Merci qui?

Francois

----------


## fredoche

> Merci qui?


oui qui ?

parce que l je vois pas ?  ::oops::

----------


## phili_b

> C'est exactement ce que je disais plus haut : le problme ici c'est que colo = gauche de la gauche, anciennement libertaire..


C'est clair. Car on pourrait supposer qu'tant de gauche ils pourraient au moins ratisser du ct du PS, et donc avoir un pourcentage plus important, mais ils sont tellement  gauche qu'ils restent en fait un parti plus gauchiste qu'colo, alors qu'en fait je suis sr qu'il y a bien plus de gens  droite comme  gauche qui seraient prt  voter pour un programme politique qui contient plus d'cologie.

----------


## fcharton2

> oui qui ?
> parce que l je vois pas ?


Ah excuse. Je voulais parler de la jeune gnration d'EELV. Arrivs rcemment, souvent en provenance de l'associatif ou d'autres partis, avec des dents trs longues, qui justifient  leurs yeux toutes sortes d'arrangements. Duflot et Plac me semblent trs emblmatiques de cette "nouvelle cologie". 

Francois

----------


## Invit

> mais ils sont tellement  gauche qu'ils restent en fait un parti plus gauchiste qu'colo


Attends, on parle bien de EELV l ? Un parti gauchiste ? Je rve...
Ils sont soutenu le TCE, Versailles, ils votent avec le PS...

Mamre  la rigueur et encore. Mamre en ce moment  Bgles, il expulse des gens alors que la trve hivernale a commenc. Trop gauchiste le gars...

----------


## souviron34

> Mamre en ce moment  Bgles, il expulse des gens alors que la trve hivernale a commenc. Trop gauchiste le gars...


 ::mrgreen::   le difficile grand cart entre la pense purement humaniste et la gestion d'une ville et de ses habitants et problmes...

Bref la diffrence entre la thorie et la pratique  ::P:

----------


## r0d

> Bref la diffrence entre la thorie et la pratique


Il serait tout  fait possible d'hberger des sans abris, si la volont y tait.
Mamre est un de ces bobos plein de "lumires" et de "humanisme" dans ses discours, qui lutte contre les ogm parce qu'il ne veut pas que ses enfants mangent de la merde, mais se fiche bien pas mal du sort des autres. Selon ma grille de lecture, il n'est pas, et n'a jamais t, de gauche.

----------


## souviron34

> Mamre est un de ces bobos plein de "lumires" et de "humanisme" dans ses discours, qui lutte contre les ogm parce qu'il ne veut pas que ses enfants mangent de la merde, mais se fiche bien pas mal du sort des autres. Selon ma grille de lecture, il n'est pas, et n'a jamais t, de gauche.


Et a t'tonne ????

Oserais-je dire que c'est ce que plusieurs d'entre nous n'arrtons pas de dire, sur ce fil et sur d'autres ??


Pour tre pris srieusement et faire srieusement avancer les choses, il faudrait avoir une cohrence, spcifiquement entre sa vie prive et sa vie publique, et ses discours et ses actes...

Combien de larmoyants sur le sort des roms ou autres (_SDF, drogus, x-taulards, etc_) en prendraient chez eux ?Combien de larmoyants sur l'exploitation des prostitues en connaissent vraiment, et font des sorties avec ?Combien de larmoyants sur l'cologie n'utilisent pas de clims, de pisicnes, de GPS, de Iphone, d'avions,  etc ?....

----------


## r0d

> Et a t'tonne ????


non




> Oserais-je dire que c'est ce que plusieurs d'entre nous n'arrtons pas de dire, sur ce fil et sur d'autres ??


Sur ce point, je suis d'accord avec vous. L o je ne le suis plus, c'est lorsque vous mettez ce que vous appelez l'extrme gauche (la gauche de PdG) dans le lot.




> Pour tre pris srieusement et faire srieusement avancer les choses, il faudrait avoir une cohrence, spcifiquement entre sa vie prive et sa vie publique, et ses discours et ses actes...
> 
> Combien de larmoyants sur le sort des roms ou autres (_SDF, drogus, x-taulards, etc_) en prendraient chez eux ?Combien de larmoyants sur l'exploitation des prostitues en connaissent vraiment, et font des sorties avec ?Combien de larmoyants sur l'cologie n'utilisent pas de clims, de pisicnes, de GPS, de Iphone, d'avions,  etc ?....


[/quote]Alors a c'est un point qui mrite dbat.
Tout d'abord, le fait de vouloir faire en sorte que tout se passe mieux pour les "opprims" (roms, putes, sdfs, etc.), ce n'est pas la mme chose que d'accepter de prendre part au combat. Ce sont deux choses distinctes. C'est, pour trancher  la hache, la diffrence entre la charit et la politique. Je comprend que des gens veulent faire en sorte que tout le monde soit bien loti, mais de refuser de payer de sa personne. Se battre pour qu'un systme soit plus juste, c'est de la politique. Donner une pice  un mendiant, c'est de la charit. Ce sont deux choses distinctes. En se battant du ct politique, on espre faire changer les choses  grande chelle. En faisant de la charit, on aide une personne et on se donne bonne conscience. L'un n'empche pas l'autre, mais ce sont deux choses distinctes. Moi je fais les deux, mais je comprend que certains ne le fassent pas.

Donc je fais les deux, parce que j'ai une empathie forte et que je souffre lorsque je vois quelqu'un qui souffre. Mais politiquement, j'ai parfois tendance  penser que je ferai mieux de laisser les autres dans leur merde comme a eux ils auront "la rage" et se battrons plus efficacement pour faire changer les choses politiquement. C'est le dbat du "si vous pouviez revenir dans le pass et que vous pouviez tuer Hiltler, est-ce que vous le feriez?". Faut-il sacrifier une personne pour le bien de tous? Moi je ne pense pas de cette faon, mais je comprend galement ceux qui pensent comme a.

Enfin, il y a quelque chose de profondment injuste dans ta faon de raisonner. En gros, ceux qui sont rellement indigns par le malheur d'autrui se prennent une double peine: non seulement, les gens de droite leur imposent une socit qu'ils ne supporte pas, celle du chacun pour soi et du "que le pire gagne", mais en plus, il faudrait qu'ils se chargent de rparer les dgts d'une politique contre laquelle ils se battent. Moi qui le vit au quotidien, je ressent cette injustice au plus profond de mes tripes, et c'est trs difficile  vivre avec. On a dj cette double pleine, et toi tu viens en rajouter une troisime, celle d'un jugement premptoire faon caf du commerce, alors que tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parle. Beaucoup de gens ici, mais pas seulement ici, ne se rendent pas compte que la solidarit existe encore, et que beaucoup de gens font tout ce qu'ils peuvent pour aider leurs pairs dans la galre. Je pourrais te donner plein d'exemples concrets, mais il faudrait que je dballe ma vie prive ce que je refuse de faire ici.

Alors en gros, mon message c'est: vous foutez le bordel, et ensuite vous nous reprochez de ne pas nettoyer assez vite, alors que vous n'avez pas la moindre ide, ni de ce que nous faisons, ni de l'ampleur du bordel que vous tes en train de crer. Alors si, de temps en temps, vous pouviez aller vous faire foutre vaillamment, et fermer vos moulins  jugement premptoire, et nous laisser, au moins, essayer de rparer ce qui est rparable, a nous ferait dj un peu d'air. Je ne vous demande mme pas de respecter notre engagement, juste de nous foutre la paix. Avec tout le respect que j'ai pour vous.

----------


## ManusDei

> Tout d'abord, le fait de vouloir faire en sorte que tout se passe mieux pour les "opprims" (roms, putes, sdfs, etc.), ce n'est pas la mme chose que d'accepter de prendre part au combat. Ce sont deux choses distinctes.


Tu oublies qu'un certain nombre de ces larmoyants ont le reproche facile, reprochant  d'autres de ne pas faire ce qu'eux ne veulent pas faire.
Et je pense que c'est a que souviron critique.

La critique de souviron en musique, si je peux oser parler pour lui  ::):

----------


## fredoche

> Mamre  la rigueur et encore. Mamre en ce moment  Bgles, il expulse des gens alors que la trve hivernale a commenc. Trop gauchiste le gars...


vu que ta remarque permet un dchanement de fiel dans les messages suivants, il serait bon de donner des rfrences sur ce que tu avances, parce que moi je ne trouve rien en rapport...

----------


## Invit

Yep : 
http://bordeauxbordel.antifa-net.fr/...ulse-en-hiver/

Effectivement on sait pas trop s'ils expulsent, s'ils vont expulser ou si on les souponne de bientt expulser. A prendre avec des pincettes donc.

----------


## fredoche

Ouais...

Gastiflex j'ai du mal l 

http://bordeauxbordel.antifa-net.fr/a-propos/

Moi je veux bien, mais le mec l, ou que sais je derrire, il reste anonyme.

C'est quoi le squat qui est cens tre expuls ? parce que j'ai pas vu l'info dans l'article... Juste un relais selon le courageux anonyme anti-fasciste.

On a  toujours de la gueule quand on est anonyme. Mamre lui fait face  la population, jusque dans les urnes, et s'expose au passage  la lchet de ce genre d'individu. Le web a va bien pour a

ok donc allons plus loin :
http://fr.squat.net/2013/10/30/begle...ion-a-loukaze/
http://fr.squat.net/tag/rat-fist-all/

bizarrement les articles d'origine ne font pas rfrence au maire de Bgles, mais  une occupation ou une manifestation  la mairie de Bgles et par ailleurs citent le nom du rel propritaire.
C'est la justice qui dcide, ordonne et excute les expulsions en France, pas les maires. Donc pas Mamre, sans jeu de mot.

Aprs il y a a : http://loukaze.squat.net/
squat expulsable au 5 dcembre, pas expuls, expulsable...

Bien les gars... je constate encore qu' fonctionner avec des clichs et du sensationnel ou de l'motionnel, on va bien progresser dans ce pays.
Effectivement les bobos ...

le problme rod, c'est qu'avec ta grille de lecture que toi seul connat, j'ai peur qu'ils soient tous soit trop doctrinaires, soit trop historiques, soit trop  droite, soit trop anarchistes, soit pas assez conforme  la grille de toute faon

Mais la vie en socit c'est une affaire de compromis, aussi.

Ah excusez moi... je suis colo-friendly, j'ai vot Eva Joly, qui porte  la fois des ides de gauche, des ides d'cologie, des ides dhonntet et de probit, de justice, ce qui me tient beaucoup  cur. Avant j'ai vot Jos, puis avant mamre. 
Hulot ne m'aurait pas enchant, mais j'aurai aussi vot pour lui. Et je m'en branle qu'elle passe pour une vieille moche acaritre et qu'elle ait fait l'objet de toutes les critiques,  tord ou non, je crois qu'elle au moins s'en fout pas mal de s'en mettre plein les poches, et que c'est peut tre une des rares personnes sincres dans notre paysage politique.

J'ai vot communiste, historique et rformateur, j'ai vot LO, mme si je n'ai pas t ouvrier plus d'une anne dans ma vie. Je suis pas encart, peut tre aveugl ...?

Et oui aussi je n'ai pas envie que mes enfants mangent de la merde, ni moi d'ailleurs, ni mes voisins, mes amis, ma famille, mes concitoyens... et mme le reste de la plante. 

ouahh le bobo !!!  ::zoubi:: 


Et pour rpondre  souviron qui s'est quand bien mme bien lch sur les larmoyants : toi comme d'autres attendez de ceux qui ont des ides et les dfendent ou les revendiquent simplement, qu'ils soient justement *religieux*, dvots, en sacerdoce. 
Tout ce qui s'carterait d'une pratique intgriste des ides dfendues les fera passer  tes yeux ou  ceux des autres comme des prcheurs, des hypocrites, des faux.
Tu veux des "roots", des mecs en peau de bte, heu non en chanvre intiss brut, portant sandales ou sabots, sinon il y aura toujours un dtail qui fera tache, n'est ce pas ?

Et ainsi pour toi comme pour d'autre, cela permet de se satisfaire de ses propres positions, sans remise en cause ou questionnement, et surtout de les considrer comme "les autres" : un peu les ennemis, ce en quoi tu ne te reconnais pas, mme s'il n'est pas sur que tu te reconnaisses dans quelque chose.

Et si on patauge depuis depuis 30 ans dans ce pays ou plus globalement en Europe, c'est peut tre aussi  cause de a ?

Et au fait...  le comble : je file 10 tous les mois  Greenpeace  ::mrgreen:: 

Vous pouvez y aller maintenant... lachez-vous !

----------


## r0d

> le problme rod, c'est qu'avec ta grille de lecture que toi seul connat, j'ai peur qu'ils soient tous soit trop doctrinaires, soit trop historiques, soit trop  droite, soit trop anarchistes, soit pas assez conforme  la grille de toute faon


Peut-tre, mais je n'attaque personne gratuitement. De toutes faons, la violence gratuite, c'est un truc que les gens de droite ne peuvent pas comprendre...  ::mouarf:: 

Plus srieusement,
J'ai ragi un peu violemment  dessein, en vrit je ne suis pas nerv; je me suis forc  mettre des mots durs.
J'ai ragi un peu violemment contre souvi parce qu'il faut qu'il comprenne que ces attaques dbiles elles font mal, elles sont injustes et elles ne servent  rien.
J'ai ragi un peu violemment parce que j'aimerais qu'un jour on arrte d'intervertir les rles. Ce n'est pas  faute des anti-capitalistes que la France et l'Europe est dans cet tat.
J'ai ragi un peu violemment parce que dans les milieux associatifs dans lesquels j'volue, o nous essayons de limiter la casse de ceux-l mme qui nous jugent avec condescendance, ce qui fait le plus mal ce sont ces jugement stupides de gens qui eux, effectivement, sont cals dans leurs fauteuils pendant qu'on doit jongler entre la pression de nos employeurs et trouver des solutions pour que des familles ne se retrouvent pas  la rue du jour au lendemain.

C'est la seule chose que je juge ici. Vous pouvez tre de droite, de gauche, en bas, haut, je respecte la position de chacun. C'est la raison pour laquelle je suis ici et j'essaie de discuter avec tout le monde. N'ayant pas moi-mme de position, je ne juge pas et j'en serais incapable. Je demande juste d'arrter cette forme de dni gratuit, injuste et destructeur. Cette attitude s'inscrit dans un processus extrmement dangereux qui consiste  faire porter le chapeau aux plus faibles, non pas parce qu'il sont coupables de quoi que ce soit, mais juste parce qu'ils ne peuvent pas se dfendre. Il faut que a cesse.

----------


## Invit

fredoche, je suis d'accord que ma source sur Bgles est un peu light sur le coup.
Aprs, vu que a intervient en mme temps que le maire communiste de Saint-Ouen qui expulse 550 roms dont 70 enfants, par 7C, en proposant un hbergement pour la nuit  une dizaine seulement, je me suis dit qu'un maire colo qui expulse 3 punks  chien d'un squat (pour caricaturer), c'tait plutt crdible.




> Ah excusez moi... je suis colo-friendly, j'ai vot Eva Joly, qui porte  la fois des ides de gauche, des ides d'cologie, des ides dhonntet et de probit, de justice, ce qui me tient beaucoup  cur. Avant j'ai vot Jos, puis avant mamre. 
> Hulot ne m'aurait pas enchant, mais j'aurai aussi vot pour lui. Et je m'en branle qu'elle passe pour une vieille moche acaritre et qu'elle ait fait l'objet de toutes les critiques,  tord ou non, je crois qu'elle au moins s'en fout pas mal de s'en mettre plein les poches, et que c'est peut tre une des rares personnes sincres dans notre paysage politique.
> 
> J'ai vot communiste, historique et rformateur, j'ai vot LO, mme si je n'ai pas t ouvrier plus d'une anne dans ma vie. Je suis pas encart, peut tre aveugl ...?
> 
> Et oui aussi je n'ai pas envie que mes enfants mangent de la merde, ni moi d'ailleurs, ni mes voisins, mes amis, ma famille, mes concitoyens... et mme le reste de la plante.


Tout pareil que toi. Je suis jamais all chez LO, je me suis arrt  la LCR.
J'aimais beaucoup Joly et j'avais pas mal d'espoirs en elle. C'tait justement une colo capable d'avoir une vision globale. a, plus la figure de juge incorruptible, ce qu'elle a fait dans son pays... Elle a une exprience en environnement, en justice et en finance, ce qui est plus que quasiment tout nos ministres runis  ::mrgreen:: 
J'aurais bien aim qu'elle entre au gouvernement.
Sauf qu'elle n'aurait jamais d se mettre dans ce parti de bouffons qui a volontairement sabord sa campagne.
La comparer  Hulot je trouve a compltement hors de propos. Ceux qui soutenaient Hulot espraient seulement que sa popularit lui permettrait de faire un bon score et ne regardaient pas du tout ses comptences.

J'ai hsit  voter pour elle, et puis voyant la campagne, j'ai choisi le vote "utile". A savoir qu'il valait mieux filer 15%  Mlenchon qu'e 5%  Joly.
Bon, comme vous pouvez le voir, a a t vachement utile.

Avant j'avais hsit  voter Jos, mais j'ai trouv qu'il prenait un peu trop a  la rigolade, donc j'ai vot Besancenot.

Encore avant j'ai vot Mamre donc, d'aprs certains, le 21 avril c'est ma faute.

Et avant j'avais pas le droit de vote.

Pour les municipales je suis  Paris et je veux juste que NKM se prenne une claque monumentale.

Pour les europenes a va srement tre FdG ou NPA.

La super clate quoi.

Sinon y a un cabinet qui m'a contact pour un contrat de 3 ans renouvelable une fois  l'Ambassade de France  Bruxelles. Exactement mon profil, pay 3700 net, pas de TVA pour tous les achats au dessus de 300, prime de dmnagement.
Ca donne vraiment envie de se barrer. Je serais pas en couple, j'hsiterais pas bien longtemps.

----------


## souviron34

> Tout d'abord, le fait de vouloir faire en sorte que tout se passe mieux pour les "opprims" (roms, putes, sdfs, etc.), ce n'est pas la mme chose que d'accepter de prendre part au combat.


C'est vrai,  condition qu'on ne donne pas des leons de morale aux autres...





> Ce sont deux choses distinctes. C'est, pour trancher  la hache, la diffrence entre la charit et la politique.


Oui, mais si on est politique, on peut pas tre charitable en mme temps ??

Je comprend que l'inverse n'est pas forcment vrai, mais dans ce sens il me semblerait que a va de soi..

Si (_n'importe quoi, hein ?_) Besancenot prne la Rvolution Proltarienne et est PDG de sa boite, c'est logique ??  ::aie:: 

Si donc on prne "l'aide aux plus dmunis", par exemple, la moindre des choses est d'en aider directement aussi, il me semble.. Et ne pas tre uniquement dans la sphre "intellectuelle", parce que les modles de soict, c'est comme les modles d'Univers, ily a en a pliens, il y ane a eu avant nous, il y en aura aprs, et a se rapproche plus de la philosophie que d'autre chose...






> En gros, ceux qui sont rellement indigns par le malheur d'autrui se prennent une double peine: non seulement, les gens de droite leur imposent


 ::calim2::   tu vois tu te laisses aller  :;): 

Il n'y a personne,  droite, ou chez des cathos pratquants (_au hasard, Mre Trsa, l'Abb Pierre, etc etc_) qui soit indigns ????

Ils sont tous forcment  gauche ???? 





> toi tu viens en rajouter une troisime, celle d'un jugement premptoire faon caf du commerce, alors que tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parle. Beaucoup de gens ici, mais pas seulement ici, ne se rendent pas compte que la solidarit existe encore, et que beaucoup de gens font tout ce qu'ils peuvent pour aider leurs pairs dans la galre. Je pourrais te donner plein d'exemples concrets, mais il faudrait que je dballe ma vie prive ce que je refuse de faire ici.
> 
> Alors en gros, mon message c'est: vous foutez le bordel, et ensuite vous nous reprochez de ne pas nettoyer assez vite, alors que vous n'avez pas la moindre ide, ni de ce que nous faisons, ni de l'ampleur du bordel que vous tes en train de crer. Alors si, de temps en temps, vous pouviez aller vous faire foutre vaillamment, et fermer vos moulins  jugement premptoire, et nous laisser, au moins, essayer de rparer ce qui est rparable, a nous ferait dj un peu d'air. Je ne vous demande mme pas de respecter notre engagement, juste de nous foutre la paix. Avec tout le respect que j'ai pour vous.


Euh.. D'abord on respire par le nez !!!

Je parlais de Mamre, Plac, etc etc....

Je n'ai jamais vis la base...  Juste ceux qui nous donnent des leons en permanence...

Et que tu qualifies toi-mme de " droite".. Faudrait savoir....







> vu que ta remarque permet un dchanement de fiel dans les messages suivants, il serait bon de donner des rfrences sur ce que tu avances, parce que moi je ne trouve rien en rapport...


Euh.. Je crois pas qu'il y ait eu du fiel, si ??






> J'aimais beaucoup Joly et j'avais pas mal d'espoirs en elle. C'tait justement une colo capable d'avoir une vision globale. a, plus la figure de juge incorruptible, ce qu'elle a fait dans son pays... Elle a une exprience en environnement, *en justice et en finance*, ce qui est plus que quasiment tout nos ministres runis 
> J'aurais bien aim qu'elle entre au gouvernement.
> Sauf qu'elle n'aurait jamais d se mettre dans ce parti de bouffons qui a volontairement sabord sa campagne.
> La comparer  Hulot je trouve a compltement hors de propos. Ceux qui soutenaient Hulot espraient seulement que sa popularit lui permettrait de faire un bon score et ne regardaient pas du tout ses *comptences*.


A propos de comptences, o sont celles de Joly en ce qui concerne l'environnement ?????

Celles de NH, elles ne sont pas forcment techniques, mais depuis 20 ans avec sa position, justement il en accumul un sacr paquet...





> Sinon y a un cabinet qui m'a contact pour un contrat de 3 ans renouvelable une fois  l'Ambassade de France  Bruxelles. Exactement mon profil, pay 3700 net, pas de TVA pour tous les achats au dessus de 300, prime de dmnagement.
> Ca donne vraiment envie de se barrer. Je serais pas en couple, j'hsiterais pas bien longtemps.


Bah, candidate  tre fonctionaire europen, c'est encore mieux.. Dmnagement pay, 1 voygae par an pay dans ton pays d'orgine pour toi et ta famille, salaire hors impts, primes....

Sans parler des "entrevues" o on te paye voyage et hotel, juste pour qu'il y ait un reprsentant de chaque pays  ::):

----------


## phili_b

> Attends, on parle bien de EELV l ? Un parti gauchiste ? Je rve...


Gauchiste ne veut pas forcment dire d'extrme gauche mme si c'est souvent synonyme. Un commentaire de l'article du  Monde du 24/10/2103: Briser l'influence du gauchisme culturel  


> Le gauchisme n'est pas un contenu mais une tournure d'esprit qui cherche avant tout le clivage et la division pour simplement avoir son "espace" politique. C'est rpandu dans tous les partis et c'est une mthode de gouvernement vieille comme le monde : "diviser pour mieux rgner".


En tout cas je trouve que cette dfinition convient tout  fait, non pas aux cologistes en gnral, mais tout  fait aux Verts (ou EELV maintenant).

En tout cas la futur patronne des vertes vient clairement d'extrme gauche.  Nouvel Osb  du 29/11/2013 Emmanuelle Cosse, future patronne des Verts et poil  gratter du PS ?

Mais au bout du compte tout le monde a le droit d'avoir ses opinions, y compris cette personne, mais elle aurait plus sa place  la LO, LCR, ou NPA, mais l on est pas prt d'avoir un partie cologique entendu par plus de monde.

a me fait penser  un sketch des guignols de l'info, que je ne regarde plus depuis un moment, o on voit une runion des verts encore en train de se chipoter dans un dcor  la Blade Runner, c'est--dire dans un monde bien plus pollu qu'aujourd'hui, mais que visiblement les verts n'ont pas su assainir   cause de leur positionnement politique et leurs guerres intestines perptuelles.

----------


## fcharton2

> En tout cas la futur patronne des vertes vient clairement d'extrme gauche.  Nouvel Osb  du 29/11/2013 Emmanuelle Cosse, future patronne des Verts et poil  gratter du PS ?


Elle vient davantage du milieu associatif que de l'extrme gauche, je crois. Sur ses ides politiques, c'est un peu compliqu: elle affiche aujourd'hui un ancrage trs  gauche, mais est galement prsente comme proche de Duflot.

En tous cas, si on ne sait pas trop si l'cologie est une religion, il me parait clair que c'est un fromage...

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

C'est quelqu'un qui a apparemment un fort pass d'activiste. Ca pourrait au moins faire bouger un peu EELV.

----------


## phili_b

> C'est quelqu'un qui a apparemment un fort pass d'activiste. Ca pourrait au moins faire bouger un peu EELV.


L'activisme c'est le rle d'un syndicat ou d'un groupe de pression comme l'est Greenpeace. L on parle d'un parti politique.

Mais bon je pense aussi que les hommes ou femmes politiques cologistes font l'erreur de vouloir tre tous sous une seule bannire alors que leurs positions politiques autres qu'cologistes sont trop loignes. Ce qui explique que Waechter, Lalonde, Hulot...et mme Cohn-Bendit ne s'y retrouvent pas.

De toute faon tant que l'cologie en France ne sera qu'activisme, zizanies internes, motions contre motions, positions trs  gauche a ne restera qu'un groupuscule...

La seule raison pour laquelle il y a des ministres colos c'est grce  leur lobbying qui dpasse trs nettement leur poids lectoral, mais aussi par le fait que mme si plein de gens ne votent pas pour EELV il y a sans doute un certain courant cologiste qui dpasse ces votes. Mais s'il y a des ministres colos c'est en fait surtout pour ne pas les avoir comme opposants et les acheter avec des ministres ne reprsentant pas leur poids lectoral.

----------


## fcharton2

> C'est quelqu'un qui a apparemment un fort pass d'activiste. Ca pourrait au moins faire bouger un peu EELV.


Je pense qu'on sera vite fixs. 

Pour l'instant elle est pour l'alliance avec le PS, mais annonce qu'elle sera "exigeante". On parie que la premire exigence portera sur les listes aux municipales et les europennes? 

Sinon, je ne sais pas si cela vient du monde associatif, mais j'adore dj son style... Le Monde cite trois phrases de son discours qui sont de petits chef d'oeuvres prudhommesques.
http://www.lemonde.fr/politique/arti...47_823448.html

On commence par ce lger
 Nul dans cette salle ne peut tre satisfait ce soir que nous ne soyons pas parvenus  un large rassemblement , 
Nul ne peut que nous ne soyons pas, c'est beau on dirait du Flaubert (quand il se moque...)

puis on a 
 Notre cohrence, c'est de ne jamais taire notre radicalit, mais de ne pas fuir nos responsabilits , 
la nouvelle premire secrtaire aime dcidment les formules ngatives. Est ce le retour des verts qui disent non, non, non non non non?

et enfin
 Je dis aux socialistes que nous savons tre des partenaires loyaux et acteurs de la majorit mais nous serons toujours exigeants avec ses ralisations et ses ralits 
J'adore les "ralisations et les ralits", on ne sait pas trop ce que ca veut dire, mais a sonne bien. En langue de bois, les adjectifs et les verbes volent souvent par paires redondantes. Elle peut encore amliorer ce genre de dclarations: elle aurait par exemple pu dire "exigeants et pointilleux", et peut tre aussi "des partenaires et des allis", mais a viendra je pense.

Francois

----------


## BenoitM

> Je dis aux socialistes que nous savons tre des partenaires loyaux et acteurs de la majorit mais nous serons toujours exigeants avec ses ralisations et ses ralits 
> J'adore les "ralisations et les ralits", on ne sait pas trop ce que ca veut dire, mais a sonne bien. En langue de bois, les adjectifs et les verbes volent souvent par paires redondantes.


Pour moi, ca veut simplement dire qu'en plus des lois qui seront votes, il faudra regarder leurs applications concrtes.
Ca me parrait pas si langue de bois.

----------


## fcharton2

> Pour moi, ca veut simplement dire qu'en plus des lois qui seront votes, il faudra regarder leurs applications concrtes.


Ca parait un minimum non? Qualifier cela d'exigence semble un peu exagr.
Par ailleurs, si on regarde les applications concrtes de la politique gouvernementale, le ct un rien centre droit de la politique conomique, le manque d'envie sur la transition cologique, la reculade rcente sur l'cotaxe, la discrtion sur le nuclaire, les verts devraient logiquement se poser la question de leur participation au gouvernement, non? 

C'est un peu l que je vois de la langue de bois. En gros, les verts sont comme une partie de la gauche du PS, ils se mettent au service d'une politique qu'ils dsapprouvent (voire, qu'ils condamneraient si elle tait tenue par la droite), poussent des grognements pour donner le change  leurs militants, mais restent l, parce que la place est bonne (et que trop rler contre le gouvernement a provoqu la chute du prcdent secrtaire gnral).

Parler ensuite d'exigence fait un peu sourire. 

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

> Ca parait un minimum non? Qualifier cela d'exigence semble un peu exagr.


Ben, au jour d'aujourd'hui il n'y a eu aucune enqute sur les effets des 35H, par exemple. Alors si il n'y a pas d'enqute d'impact sur une lois pareille, les autres lois...

----------


## souviron34

> Pour moi, ca veut simplement dire qu'en plus des lois qui seront votes, il faudra regarder leurs applications concrtes.
> Ca me parrait pas si langue de bois.


Ben.....

A priori une loi est faite pour tre applique, non ?? Qu'elle qu'elle soit...

Si jusqu' maintenant, ils votent des lois sans vrifier qu'elles seront/sont appliques, que fait alors l'Assemble Nationale  part produire du papier adminitratif ???


C'est a que disait Franois, et avec lequel on ne peut qu'tre d'accord :  a fait partie intinsquement du fait de voter des lois, non ?????

(_donc, souligner que leur diffrence se fera l-dessus est de la langue de bois_ )

----------


## GPPro

> Ben.....
> 
> A priori une loi est faite pour tre applique, non ?? Qu'elle qu'elle soit...
> 
> Si jusqu' maintenant, ils votent des lois sans vrifier qu'elles seront/sont appliques, que fait alors l'Assemble Nationale  part produire du papier adminitratif ???
> 
> 
> C'est a que disait Franois, et avec lequel on ne peut qu'tre d'accord :  a fait partie intinsquement du fait de voter des lois, non ?????
> 
> (_donc, souligner que leur diffrence se fera l-dessus est de la langue de bois_ )


Allez dire a  votre pote Sarko et ses lois aux dcrets d'application jamais signs...

----------


## souviron34

Ah!! J'avais oubli.. "Oui mais Sarko"....

 ::roll::

----------


## BenoitM

> Ben.....
> 
> A priori une loi est faite pour tre applique, non ?? Qu'elle qu'elle soit...
> 
> Si jusqu' maintenant, ils votent des lois sans vrifier qu'elles seront/sont appliques, que fait alors l'Assemble Nationale  part produire du papier adminitratif ???


Je sais pas pour la france mais je suppose que c'est un peu comme en Belgique
1) Il y a de nombreuses lois vots qui ne servent a rien 
2) Il y a de nombreuses lois qu'on vote mais qui ne sont pas utilis
3) Il y a de nombreuses lois qu'on pense tre fficasse sur le papier qui ne le sont pas en ralit (vide juridique, complexit de la mesure, mconnaissance, ...)

Quelques exemples pour la Belgique :
Loi contre les regroupements (certaines bandes de "jeune" font du bruit ) -> cf il y a une lois contre le tapage nocture

Loi pour la sortie du nuclaire, la loi est bien l mais on a rien fait pour remplacer les centrales donc on les prolonges et on reporte l'application de la loi

Sans compter les lois prisent pour des faits divers (libration de michelle martin)

----------


## r0d

> Je sais pas pour la france mais je suppose que c'est un peu comme en Belgique


Un peu pareil, mais en nettement pire. Un petit exemple.
Les belges sont nettement plus intelligents que les franais (je suis franais, immigr en Belgique), car ils mettent au pouvoir des gens qui ne sont pas entirement mauvais, alors que les franais (mais aussi,  ma connaissance, les espagnols, les italiens, et les anglais) ont cette trange propension  lire les pires d'entre eux.

----------


## Invit

Au del du titre (ddicace  Franois), il fait un constat trs lucide du problme colo en France : 
http://blogs.rue89.com/chez-noel-mam...litique-231835

----------


## souviron34

> Au del du titre (ddicace  Franois), il fait un constat trs lucide du problme colo en France : 
> http://blogs.rue89.com/chez-noel-mam...litique-231835


Merci  ::): 

Bon, peut-tre qu'on va arrter de nous insulter pour oser dire des choses ?? Et oui, on peut ne pas tre de premire jeunesse et rflchir, et, de temps en temps, y voir clair  :;): 

Il y a d'ailleurs 2 phrases (outre le constat) qui me plaisent et veulent dire beaucoup :




> aprs plus de vingt ans dexistence, les cologistes nont pas trouv les moyens de sadresser aux classes populaires  partir dun projet qui leur parle. Cet chec est collectif.
> 
> Les nouveaux notables colos ne sont plus les radicaux de la IIIe Rpublique : ils portent le jeans et vivent dans des familles recomposes ; ils sont, comme avant eux les socialistes des annes 70, les porte-parole des classes moyennes urbaines au capital culturel lev.





> Il faut tirer les leons de notre incapacit  passer dun statut de lanceurs dalerte, qui posent les bonnes questions avant tout le monde en y apportant souvent des rponses raisonnables,  une majorit culturelle et politique capable de mobiliser la socit



C'est exactement le constat que l'on dressait  propos de Joly, vs NH ou Dany..

D'iconoclastes rassembleurs n'ayant pas leur langue dans leur poche, et parlant  un grand nombre, on s'est recroquevill sur une frange intello bien-pensante, pratiquant assidment la langue de bois, et avec une vision extrmement rtrcie et sectaire..  

Ce qui tait le cas au dbut et tait plus ou moins en voie d'tre balay par les efforts conjugus, bien que non coordonns, de NH et Dany....

----------


## Aniki

> (...)
> Bon, peut-tre qu'on va arrter de nous insulter pour oser dire des choses ?? Et oui, on peut ne pas tre de premire jeunesse et rflchir, et, de temps en temps, y voir clair 
> (...)


Bon, peut-tre que certains vont arrter de se sentir insult ds qu'on est pas d'accord avec eux ?
Peut-tre mme arrteront-ils de penser qu'ils sont attaqus sur leur age sans aucune raison ?

Ouais, je te lacherais pas tant que tu ne m'auras montr les insultes que tu reois  tout bout de champ ou bien que tu arrtes de te poser en martyr qui ose dire La Vrit envers et contre tout/tous.
Ca doit tre la cinquime fois que je te mets  l'preuve et tu n'as toujours pas pu prouver tes dires...  :;): 

Le tout trs amicalement.  ::D:

----------


## fcharton2

> Au del du titre (ddicace  Franois), il fait un constat trs lucide du problme colo en France : 
> http://blogs.rue89.com/chez-noel-mam...litique-231835


Merci beaucoup, c'est un trs bon article. J'ai ador ce paragraphe, o je me retrouve parfaitement




> Dans une socit divise comme lest la France daujourdhui, o le sentiment de dclassement et la logique de la survie sont le lot du plus grand nombre, les cologistes apparaissent comme les dfenseurs des gagnants. Le vote  bobo  a touff lcologie politique, victime de son lectorat des centres-villes, et lempche de voir plus loin que le priphrique.


@Aniki: tu sembles obsd par l'explication de texte. Les vieux de ce forum, Souviron, Jon ou moi, venons de gnrations o les politiques taient des tribuns, qui faisaient dans leurs discours de grands effets littraires, quitte  forcer le trait. Je comprends que cette faon soit insupportable aux jeunes gnrations frues de prcision grammaticale et de mots  cinq syllabes, mais dis toi que si nos exagrations vous paraissent "abuses", votre style de fonctionnaire territorial (ou de contributeur wikipedia) nous parait trs ennuyeux. 

Donc, prend nous comme on est, avec notre style un peu dat, et discutons des ides. Le sage montre la lune, l'idiot regarde le doigt, comme on dit.

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le sage montre la lune, l'idiot regarde le doigt, comme on dit.


Y a mme une catgorie qui regarde le bras, voir les pieds..  ::mouarf::

----------


## Aniki

> @Aniki: tu sembles obsd par l'explication de texte.
> (...)


Hum.
Obsd par l'explication de texte ? Je comprends pas.
Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par l ?




> (...)
> Les vieux de ce forum, Souviron, Jon ou moi, venons de gnrations o les politiques taient des tribuns, qui faisaient dans leurs discours de grands effets littraires, quitte  forcer le trait. *Je comprends que cette faon soit insupportable* aux jeunes gnrations frues de prcision grammaticale et de mots  cinq syllabes, mais dis toi que si nos exagrations vous paraissent "abuses", votre style de fonctionnaire territorial (ou de contributeur wikipedia) nous parait trs ennuyeux. 
> (...)


Mais de quoi tu parles ?
Tu es en train de me dire qu'il est insupportable aux jeunes gnrations que les gnrations prcdantes de politiciens faisaient de grands effets littraires ?

Dj, je voudrais bien savoir comment tu arrives  ce constat.
Et aprs, je voudrais connatre la logique qui t'a pouss  me rpondre a, alors que j'ai simplement suggr  Souviron de ne pas se sentir attaqu sur son age quand il n'y a pas de raison de l'tre...

Du coup, j'aurai tendance  croire que ce conseil pourrait aussi t'tre utile.
Et ce n'est pas parce que je vous fais cette remarque, que c'est valable pour tout les "vieux de ce forum", comme tu dis.




> (...)
> Donc, prend nous comme on est, avec notre style un peu dat, et discutons des ides.
> (...)


Mais je vous prend comme vous tes !
Maintenant, a ne veut pas dire que qu'il faudrait s'abstenir de faire des remarques.
Et une remarque n'est pas une insulte.
Et on peut faire des remarques  des gens qu'on aime bien.  :;): 




> (...)
> Le sage montre la lune, l'idiot regarde le doigt, comme on dit.
> (...)


Je ne pense pas tre ni sage, ni idiot. Je regarde partout. C'est pas trs malin, je te l'accorde, mais je n'y peux rien !

Par contre, je n'ai pas compris le lien entre la citation et ce que tu m'expliques...  ::aie:: 
 moins que tu ne veuilles dire que le sage qui regarde la lune, c'est le fond de votre discours, et l'idiot qui regarde le doigt, c'est la forme ?

----------


## r0d

> Le sage montre la lune, l'idiot regarde le doigt, comme on dit.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Par contre, je n'ai compris le lien entre la citation et ce que tu m'expliques...


C'est ce genre de phrase qui, du ct de celui qui la reoit, est une insulte, du ct de celui qui l'crit, est un effet littraire  ::mrgreen:: 

Je n'attaque personne, c'est un tat de fait. Lorsque je relis des message que j'ai crit plusieurs mois auparavant, je me rend compte que j'ai souvent t insultant, alors que je n'en avais pas conscience lorsque je les crivais, car je considrais a, effectivement, comme une "pique amicale", parce que c'est "de bonne guerre". Mais il ne faut jamais oublier la phrase de ce vieux philosophe: "L'ennemi est bte, il croit que c'est nous l'ennemi, alors que c'est lui.". RIP Desproges, tu me manques  ::cry::

----------


## fcharton2

> moins que tu ne veuilles dire que le sage qui regarde la lune, c'est le fond de votre discours, et l'idiot qui regarde le doigt, c'est la forme ?


Prcisment... L'ide gnrale c'est qu'il est plus intressant de discuter les ides que la faon dont on les exprime. C'est pour cela qu'on vite de trop critiquer l'orthographe des post (sauf quand elle pique vraiment les yeux), et qu'on vite les discussion qui tournent autour de "c'est pour cela que j'ai employ le mot 'aphrse'" (NB je ne sais pas ce que c'est qu'une aphrse, je dis cela comme j'aurais dit synecdoque, et non je n'irai pas voir sur Wikipdia)

@Rod, a n'a rien d'insultant. Reconnais que si je te mprisais, ou Aniki, je ne prendrais mme pas la peine de vous rpondre. Le fait qu'on se parle, et qu'on s'envoie de longues rponses est une marque de respect. 

Ensuite, on est dans une discussion polmique, donc oui, c'est toujours un peu agressif, sinon, on peut remplacer ce fil par un site de crapette en ligne.

Francois

----------


## Aniki

> C'est ce genre de phrase qui, du ct de celui qui la reoit, est une insulte, du ct de celui qui l'crit, est un effet littraire 
> (...)


Mais carrment !
Par ce que du coup, comme je ne comprends pas ce qu'il veut dire, c'est surement que je regarde le doigt et non la lune...

Heureusement que je suis persuad de ne pas tre un idiot... mais malheureusement, c'est justement une des caractristiques premire d'un idiot.  ::cry:: 





> Prcisment... L'ide gnrale c'est qu'il est plus intressant de discuter les ides que la faon dont on les exprime.
> (...)


Je ne serais pas aussi catgorique.
La forme a normment d'importance  mes yeux.
Un exemple simple : je suis trs souvent d'accord avec GPPro sur le fond, mais par contre pour la forme, a ne passe pas...
Autre exemple, je ne suis absolument pas d'accord avec Carole sur le fond, alors qu'au niveau de la forme, il n'y a pas de problme et je pourrais (surement) discuter des heures avec elle sans problmes. Par contre, avec david06600, a risque de ne pas trop le faire...




> (...)
> C'est pour cela qu'on vite de trop critiquer l'orthographe des post (sauf quand elle pique vraiment les yeux), et qu'on vite les discussion qui tournent autour de "c'est pour cela que j'ai employ le mot 'aphrse'" (NB je ne sais pas ce que c'est qu'une aphrse, je dis cela comme j'aurais dit synecdoque, et non je n'irai pas voir sur Wikipdia)
> (...)


C'est sur que si pour toi la forme, c'est l'orthographe, alors on est entirment d'accord.





> (...)
> @Rod, a n'a rien d'insultant. Reconnais que si je te mprisais, ou Aniki, je ne prendrais mme pas la peine de vous rpondre. Le fait qu'on se parle, et qu'on s'envoie de longues rponses est une marque de respect. 
> (...)


Ben si, a peut tre pris pour une insulte, mme si ce n'tait pas ton intention.




> (...)
> Ensuite, on est dans une discussion polmique, donc oui, c'est toujours un peu agressif, sinon, on peut remplacer ce fil par un site de crapette en ligne.
> 
> Francois


On est pas oblig d'tre aggressif quand on polmique...
Mais bon, on en a dj discut et on a pas les mme points de vue.
Passons.

----------

